# Kobe Bryant: 81 Points (Merged)



## Phenom Z28

*Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

He has 41 halfway through the 3rd.

But the Lakers are getting Torontowned right now 75-65. We might see 60+ since he'll be playing the whole game :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron

*Kobe going for 60 against the Raptors.*

Might as well do it b4 somebody does it eventually.

He's got 41 pts(16-26 FG) with 6 minutes *LEFT IN THE 3RD QTR.*

But get this, his team is DOWN 75-65.


----------



## naibsel

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

who cares his team is gets shat on by the craptors. its all about ray ray for now, 8 of 10 from 3 to finish the game, including the buzzer beater 3 with no time on the clock in double OT


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> He has 41 halfway through the 3rd.
> 
> But the Lakers are getting Torontowned right now 75-65. We might see 60+ since he'll be playing the whole game :biggrin:


just give the man the MVP award if he can win this game :biggrin:


----------



## GTA Addict

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

47 points...4:42 remaining in the 3rd


----------



## One on One

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

He's been insane the last few minutes!


----------



## Amareca

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

His team is losing to the Raptors, he already has put up 28 shots and just 1 assist and 2 turnovers.

Despite all the minutes he is playing his apg are at a career low by a lot excluding his first 3 seasons and his rebounds are pretty much down per minute as well.


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

70's definitely within reach with the game close.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Lakers are actually behind, so Kobe is going to keep shooting. I predict 75 tonight.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



naibsel said:


> who cares his team is gets shat on by the craptors. its all about ray ray for now, 8 of 10 from 3 to finish the game, including the buzzer beater 3 with no time on the clock in double OT


and there's a thread for that :kissmy: 

(I thought of better fitting smilies to use, but c'mon how often do you see that one?)


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

****, the day BEFORE League Pass free preview begins, so many good games today.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

And if anybody watched the damn game.. Kobe is the only reason they are even in this game.. it's truly pathetic how bad the team is.. Odom has a killer 3 pts..


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Kobe - 17-27fg
Rest of Lakers - 10-35fg


----------



## One on One

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Haters need to shut up...Lakers are coming back only down 3 now and they're gonna win this game because of Kobe.


----------



## Amareca

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Brian34Cook said:


> And if anybody watched the damn game.. Kobe is the only reason they are even in this game.. it's truly pathetic how bad the team is.. Odom has a killer 3 pts..


How many points could he get when he never really touches the ball. Coincidence that Lamar Odom is playing so bad or is it because he has to play with Kobe?


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Yao Mania said:


> Kobe - 17-27fg
> Rest of Lakers - 10-35fg


what more can you ask of the man, he's taking the shots because he HAS TO lol, he's shooting better than 55%. It is pathetic how bad his supporting cast is.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Amareca said:


> How many points could he get when he never really touches the ball. Coincidence that Lamar Odom is playing so bad or is it because he has to play with Kobe?


there is truth in this, however, odom knows who he has to play with and as a professional must ajust and hit the shots he gets. Richard jefferson averages nearly 20 points a game on just 7 field goal attempts, this while playing with vince carter.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Amareca said:


> How many points could he get when he never really touches the ball. Coincidence that Lamar Odom is playing so bad or is it because he has to play with Kobe?


Odom has been **** from the tipoff.. try watchin.. has nothin to do with Kobe at all tonight..


----------



## Amareca

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



mjm1 said:


> there is truth in this, however, odom knows who he has to play with and as a professional must ajust and hit the shots he gets. Richard jefferson averages nearly 20 points a game on just 7 field goal attempts, this while playing with vince carter.


Jefferson averages ~12FGA and 18ppg.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

51 for Kobe off the steal and two hand jam! Over a minute left, Lakers take the lead!


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Amareca said:


> Jefferson averages ~12FGA and 18ppg.


im speaking of the past 20 games, im sorry. but jefferson HAS adjusted his game.


----------



## One on One

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

This looks over...Lakers in a blowout.


----------



## GTA Addict

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

ANOTHER dunk by Kobe. 53 points. He's going for a new career high


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

53 through 3, Lakers up by 6. One career high for Kobe please, k? Thanks.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Kobe haters, can you promise me one thing? If the Lakers win this game, and Kobe keeps up his incredible scoring efficiency, can you please not whine about him shooting too much or being too selfish? 

Because it would be sad.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## One on One

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Hah just saw a stat.

50-point games with Lakers

Kobe 9
Shaq 0

Wait, that can't be right....I know Shaq had 61 once...ah well.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Amareca said:


> How many points could he get when he never really touches the ball. *Coincidence that Lamar Odom is playing so bad or is it because he has to play with Kobe?*


Then, how come Chris Mihm and Smush Parker play better than L.O.? I will be the first one to admit against trading L.O. but he needs to step than just standing around on the floor.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Spriggan said:


> Kobe haters, can you promise me one thing? If the Lakers win this game, and Kobe keeps up his incredible scoring efficiency, can you please not whine about him shooting too much or being too selfish?
> 
> Because it would be sad.
> 
> *Thanks in advance*.


:laugh: Dunno why, just made me laugh.


----------



## One on One

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

LOL here's Kobe with a defensive injury.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



One on One said:


> Hah just saw a stat.
> 
> 50-point games with Lakers
> 
> Kobe 9
> Shaq 0
> 
> Wait, that can't be right....I know Shaq had 61 once...ah well.


i have no problem with kobe scoring, but.....

Titles with Shaq: 3
Titles without Shaq: 0


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Amareca said:


> His team is losing to the Raptors, he already has put up 28 shots and just 1 assist and 2 turnovers.
> 
> Despite all the minutes he is playing his apg are at a career low by a lot excluding his first 3 seasons and his rebounds are pretty much down per minute as well.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.... THE HATER KING IS HERE.... this team was 20 down.... Kobe scored 26 in the 3rd... he has 53 on 21-33... the 2nd best player is 0-6... they are now up 6....

AND YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT HIS ****ING REBOUNDS PER MINUTE!!!!!?!?!?!??!

Amareca i love you for your boldness... i have never seen anything like it...


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Lakers have 17 offensive rebounds to Raptors' 2. Never seen such a HUGE differential before.


----------



## naibsel

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

k lakers are up by 6, kobe has his 53. no need to keep gunning it until the end of the game unless it is necessary to win.

otherwise he would just be a stats whore like lebron yesturday, according to most kobe fans

i never cheered for the raps so hard, and they got blown out by 20 in the 3rd. grrrrrrr. Canada, i feel your pain


----------



## Cap

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Amareca said:


> How many points could he get when he never really touches the ball. Coincidence that Lamar Odom is playing so bad or is it because he has to play with Kobe?


lmao. Lamar doesn't score anyway; in the 18 games he has played without Bryant in the lineup (2 this year, 16 last year), Odom averaged 18.9 ppg. He's not a very good scorer, no matter who he plays with.


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



mjm1 said:


> i have no problem with kobe, but.....
> Titles with Shaq: 3
> Titles without Shaq: 0


Shaq...

titles with kobe: 3
without Kobe: 0

MJ...

titles with Scottie:6
without Scottie: 0


----------



## One on One

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

So up by 6 with 10 minutes left is a safe lead now? :laugh:


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



SPMJ said:


> Lakers have 17 offensive rebounds to Raptors' 2. Never seen such a HUGE differential before.


That's the sad part. Our front court just can't finish with the exception of Mihm few times.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Kobe with 55 after FTs.

His consecutive FT's made streak ended today at 62


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

57. LOL. Hes a loser though everyone..remember that! 


Nice block on Bonnar BTW by Kobe.


----------



## naibsel

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



shobe42 said:


> Shaq...
> 
> titles with kobe: 3
> without Kobe: 0
> 
> MJ...
> 
> titles with Scottie:6
> without Scottie: 0


MJ made the playoffs his first season, kobe didn't make the playoffs his first season with out shaq. and please!!!! MJ ****s on kobe in points and fg%. and beats him thoroughly on rebs and assists


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Lakers crowd is chanting "MVP" btw... I am in full concurrance.


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Also another funny thing is noone is complaining about Lebron getting 51 despite being up by 20 with 2 minutes left.

But Kobe with 57 with 9 minutes left in a game where they're up by 7 is such a horrible person and player.

Some guys just don't get the credit. Kobe is just a catch 22.


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



naibsel said:


> MJ made the playoffs his first season, kobe didn't make the playoffs his first season with out shaq. and please!!!! MJ ****s on kobe in points and fg%. and beats him thoroughly on rebs and assists



i grew up in Chicago... MJ is my idol... i would never say Kobe is better...

but please just watch the game cuz while ur so worried u have been missing one of the most amazing performances in a long long long time...


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Here comes 60 folks.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

KOBE And 1! 59 with a chance for sixty!


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Damn he missed.


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Kobe is the greatest player in the game right now.

Kobe = MVP


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

60 with 9 minutes left. Still a 10 point game so he ain't heading to the bench. I'll be VERY surprised if he doesn't get 70 now.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



HallOfFamer said:


> Damn he missed.


gasp! he's human afterall!!!


----------



## One on One

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

I don't know if he'll get 70....he's cooled off a bit.


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

ohhhhhhh while i was posting kobe and one.... 

damn i forgot my post.... haha...

oh yea, im a laker fan who wants to see Kobe get like 30,7,7 and have the team keep improving... but im watching and now and about 1 out of 4 games Kobe shooting is the best Laker strategy...

everytime he passes the ball i cringe, yet if he shoots a three into a double i feel fine...


----------



## naibsel

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



shobe42 said:


> i grew up in Chicago... MJ is my idol... i would never say Kobe is better...
> 
> but please just watch the game cuz while ur so worried u have been missing one of the most amazing performances in a long long long time...


lol im actually about to give kobe a compliment, hardly a long long long time. 62 against dallas in 3 was more spectacular, coz more points, in less time, against a better team. and that was a month and half ago


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

damn. Wish I had turned this game on. Who knew Raptors vs. Lakers would have anything interesting going on.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

61 off the fade away 3 footer!


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

1 more basket, and a new career high for #8


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

9 points from immortality.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



naibsel said:


> lol im actually about to give kobe a compliment, hardly a long long long time. 62 against dallas in 3 was more spectacular, coz more points, in less time, against a better team. and that was a month and half ago


You probably talked trash about Kobe having no assists that game.


----------



## TiMVP2

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

I hate him but I want him to crack 70.


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

3 shots at the FT line


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Kobe tries forcing up a 3 but he's fouled! 3 FTs on the way for Shobes!


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



naibsel said:


> lol im actually about to give kobe a compliment, hardly a long long long time. 62 against dallas in 3 was more spectacular, coz more points, in less time, against a better team. and that was a month and half ago


i like this more considering the team was so down and he had litteraly ZERO help... now they are winning


----------



## naibsel

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

lol i come on here to do another post and i read spriggan, ill pretend i didn't see it, and then u can laugh at what im about to say.

WOW!!!! i dunno what more spectacular, lamar odom making that jumpshot, or that the assist came from kobe


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

First, bottom.

Second, milk shake.

Third, made me smile.

64 for Kobe!

Lakers up by 11.


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

64 points FOLKS! :clap: PLease give him his due! :clap:


----------



## One on One

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

MJ 69
Kobe 64

Will Kobe do it? This would probably destroy the Earth's rotation.


----------



## shobe42

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Kobe tries forcing up a 3 but he's fouled! 3 FTs on the way for Shobes!


my team??? wow...


----------



## TiMVP2

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

2 3 pointers.


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

*you're probably right, but let's not take the thread off topic*


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

We need 6 more for 70 points. Lets hope he gets it, we are witnissing a part of history. I thought it was gonna be an average game but little did I know.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



One on One said:


> MJ 69
> Kobe 64
> 
> Will Kobe do it? This would probably destroy the Earth's rotation.


:rofl: almost certainly knock it off line a little bit. The crazy thing is, he's doing it in REGULATION!


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

6 points away from 70. 8 points away from passing Elgin Baylor.


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

cotdamn! this dude thinks he's inside NBA Live!


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

My sig and avatar are good luck charms tonight.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

67!


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Kobe for 3! 67!!!


----------



## naibsel

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

ok he has got 5:45 to jack up 11 shots, i am actually interested to see how many points he can score. and there will be no malice spoken by me of kobe until he has his next 9/30+ game


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

did you see that dribbling into the corner?? that does not make up for 41 2nd half points... he is a ballhog and i hate him...


----------



## TiMVP2

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

1 3!!!


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Im actually hoping the Raptors score on every possession just so Kobe can stay in the game. History in the making~~ 70!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

7000000!


----------



## One on One

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

70!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Kobe for 3! 70!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Another 3.. holy crap..


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

72!


----------



## EuroScout

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Crazy Just Crazy


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

70 ****ing points...


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Kobe the long 2! 72!!! I'm going nuts!!!


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

70! Very cool. If dude is going to be a scorer, he might as well be setting records.


----------



## One on One

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

72!! Omg


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

72


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

LAKERS RECORD :banana:


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

The Man Is Going For 80!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Kobe making history tonight with 72 points and time left!


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

72


----------



## TiMVP2

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

72 Omg He Might Even Crack 80 ****ttt


----------



## One on One

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Man I wanna see 80, don't take him out.


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



One on One said:


> MJ 69
> Kobe 64
> 
> Will Kobe do it? This would probably destroy the Earth's rotation.


jordan did it in the playoffs against the celtics. kobe is doing it against a really mediorce raptors team


----------



## matt7

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

hes a machine!


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



DuMa said:


> jordan did it in the playoffs against the celtics. kobe is doing it against a really mediorce raptors team


Jordan did it in overtime, too.


----------



## magic_bryant

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Anyone who has ever doubted Kobe, really needs to watch this game. 72!!! Think about that. please.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

bahahah


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

This has to be better than Wilt's 100 given the era in which it takes place.


----------



## TiMVP2

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

76!!!!


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Amareca said:


> You'd think at least at some point he'd try to get his teammates involved. I mean dude can be as great scorer as he wants, doesn't matter, at least not to me. The display of team basketball is once again pathetic.
> But I'll be quite now. I don't think Kobe will ever get a clue though.


wow, just wow.


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

the game is clearly out of hand now. hes just padding his stats now.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Kobe now #2 all time with 79. Incredible.


----------



## One on One

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

He's now 2nd to Wilt.


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

maybe their is a Santa Clause after all... and easter bunny


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

This calls for an increase in signature font size for added emphasis.


----------



## TiMVP2

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

79!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

80 On the way MY GOD!


----------



## KDOS

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Amareca said:


> You'd think at least at some point he'd try to get his teammates involved. I mean dude can be as great scorer as he wants, doesn't matter, at least not to me. The display of team basketball is once again pathetic.
> But I'll be quite now. I don't think Kobe will ever get a clue though.


dUDE FOR ONCE SHUT UP WITH THE CRITICISM AND JUST WATCH THE GAME AND WITNESS HISTORY.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

80!!!

Such a good night for basketball fans. The new Golden age has arrived!


----------



## Gilgamesh

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



One on One said:


> Jordan did 63 in the playoffs. 69 was regular season wasn't it?


Yep and that 69 was done in OT. I have video of Jordan's 69 point game but Kobe's performance tonight twarts that. The man is basically singlehandedly leading the Lakers to victory.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



TiMVP2 said:


> 79!!


80

EDIT: 81!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naibsel

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

he needs 80, lol wtf is wrong with me, im cheering for kobe


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

C'mon now......Raptors have put in their 2nd stringers a while ago. PJ could've done the same. This is mindless stat padding.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



DuMa said:


> the game is clearly out of hand now. hes just padding his stats now.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Kobe passed it up once, good for him for going for it this time. David Robinson ran up the score in a meaningless game, nobody really criticizes him for that.


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

I dont care if this is stat padding, even if I wasnt a Laker fan, as a basketball fan you should applaud this. 

How often does 81 points happen?

ONCE EVERY CENTURY!!!! Wilt and Kobe.

Thats right, whatever call him a stat padder, you cant fault him for this, especially after they came back from 18 points down.


To all the haters. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TiMVP2

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

If he ever get's injured this season,the lakers will win less then 5 games,hold me to that.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

…… :eek8: :krazy: :| :jawdrop:


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Like A Breath said:


> Kobe passed it up once, good for him for going for it this time. David Robinson ran up the score in a meaningless game, nobody really criticizes him for that.


Nobody? Pretty much everybody who remembers the game puts him down for the stat padding he did that night.


----------



## naibsel

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

this is easily the fastest time a thread has got to over 1500 views

who the hell was dumb enough to set the leage pass date to tomorrow, ffs rays 3's, kobes 81

btw is it 80 or 81, theres abit of confusion on the boxscores


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

In the last four or so minutes he scored mostly against reserves, but up until that point he scored legitimate points. Can't take this one away from him.


----------



## DuMa

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Like A Breath said:


> Kobe passed it up once, good for him for going for it this time. David Robinson ran up the score in a meaningless game, nobody really criticizes him for that.


um everyone did criticize him for that.


----------



## magic_bryant

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Kobe just scored 81 freaking points against THE ZONE!!! Think about that. Please. Don't Hate. This is what National BASKETBALL Association FANS, they LIVE for this.


----------



## madman

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

wow wow wow wow wow wow wow

at least raptors are part of history


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

u think this game will be on espn classic soon?

I really want to see this...just crazy


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Thats the most amazing thing i've ever seen...


----------



## madman

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

wow it was crazy but i mean a lot of those came against scrubs


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

I'm sorry, but if you're actually going to criticize Kobe regarding this game, you are not a fan of the game of basketball.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

I'm a diehard T-Mac fan and I think Kobe should get MVP so far.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



DuMa said:


> the game is clearly out of hand now. hes just padding his stats now.


HAHAHAHAHAH.. :TRYING TO SAY SOMETHING: HAHAHAHAHAHA

:slap: :slap: :slap:


----------



## dubc15

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

i am sitting in my chair iin total shock. i've been saying oh my god for the past 5 minutes over and over again. and now bbb.net is too busy i can't make my post.


----------



## rock747

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Wow, I'm glad I tuned this game in. For those of you who are mad that Kobe stayed in, Wilt Chamberlin did the same thing when he got 100. If everyone left the game when their team got ahead there would be no big scoring leaders. I could see you being upset if Kobe would have went back in during the Mavs game and stat padded in the 4th, but the Lakers really didnt have this game sealed until into the 4th. If you have it you might as well go for it. No one would have been upset if Kobe would have stayed with the Lakers up by 15 if he only had 27 points on the night.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

I am waiting for a homer to make a post about how this is no big deal and doesn't deserve a post on the general board.

I know it hurts the haters so bad right now, hahahaha


----------



## Kneejoh

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

I never thought I would see the day when a player went over 80 points. I'd like to thank Kobe for a one in a lifetime moment, or maybe even 2 or 3 times hopefully.

[strike]Amareca, ban yourself and don't ever go near a basketball game again. If Amare had scored 80 points you'd be in front of his hotel on your knees waiting to please him.[/strike]


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

I think it says a lot about where the game is at now that we have someone in the game who may very well be the greatest scorer of all-time, and his name isn't Chamberlain or Jordan. And he's not even considered the hands down best player in the league. The NBA is BACK baby! You can be nothing but happy about this game by Kobe. Even if you're a Raptors fan. Because of this the NBA is going to be talked about next week, even with the Superbowl coming up. This is the type of good news the NBA needs to get people's attention. Hopefully this will bring back more casual fans to the game.

Good time to be an NBA fan.
I still don't like Kobe, but tonight was a good night for basketball, and some of you just need to own up to that fact.


----------



## supermati

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Well, I'm socked too...
Man, this is so.... unbeliavable, sawing the 2nd personal high scoring game, all live, by myself, with MY eyes, it's so... I can't describe.


----------



## O2K

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

kobes not playing till friday he just wanted to get his weeks worth of points today


----------



## Air Fly

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Spriggan said:


> I'm sorry, but if you're actually going to criticize Kobe regarding this game, you are not a fan of the game of basketball.


Exactly, gotta appreciate his effort and amazing play tonight. :cheers:


----------



## GoDWade

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*










^_________________________^


*MVP! MVP! MVP!*


----------



## VincentVega

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

One of the best performances of all time in any sport. Love him or hate him, he's simply one of the best players to ever touch a basketball. He's in my top 10. And I'm not even a huge fan.


----------



## naibsel

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

what gets top story on SC

kobes 81

or the seattle pummeling denver


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

I wonder who will be know as the guy that Kobe Score 80 on him 

Herpes Pete or Jalen Rose.

Either way awesome job by Kobe  



Code:


K. Bryan  G  41:56  28-46 7-13 17-20  2  4  6  2  1  3  3  1  80


----------



## HB

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Am still in shock. Thats one heck of a performance. Great game


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

He took 46 shots? Good job getting your teammates involved, Kobe.

Give me 46 shots and I could get a lot of points too.


----------



## Kneejoh

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I just saw that he had 28 of the team's 31 4th quarter points. Wow


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

If you think about it, soem of the highest individual scoring games have been "stat padded".

Wilts team continuously fouled the other team I think so they could get the ball back and give it to Wilt. David Robinsons 71 was mentioned as stat padding as well against the Clippers during the last season of the game.

So yes, If Kobe is a stat padder, then so is everyone else who has scored 70+.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

We tried to guard him, too. Peterson is typically a very good defender. Rose got up on him. Graham was on him. Calderon guarded him in double teams. Bosh was up on him. Bonner was on him. Nothing worked.

You can't take this game away from him.


----------



## tone wone

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Kobe's taking attention away from football....thats always a good thing


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Los Angeles *Laker * 121

Toronto Raptors 104


----------



## GoDWade

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Minstrel said:


> He took 46 shots? Good job getting your teammates involved, Kobe.
> 
> Give me 46 shots and I could get a lot of points too.



Give you 46 shots and you still would be playing for junior varsity


----------



## Cap

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

MJ > Kobe.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

insane. I said this was Ray Allen's night, I was wrong.

81pts in just insane. That's even more than MJ's career high - how many times can you say that?

He just locked himself up for the HOF.


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



naibsel said:


> what gets top story on SC
> 
> kobes 81
> 
> or the seattle pummeling denver


Probably the 2 "American Football" championship games. Hehe, ESPN loves the NFL.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Minstrel said:


> He took 46 shots? Good job getting your teammates involved, Kobe.
> 
> Give me 46 shots and I could get a lot of points too.


Why are you posting under Minstrel's name, SeaNet?


----------



## clien

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

how can anyone criticize this performance...lead his team back from a double digit deficit made over 60% of 46 shots Scored 81 pts.!!, and won the game..28 4 qtr pts WOW..just amazing


----------



## 1 Penny

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Oh. My. Goodness.


----------



## Arti

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

This game will show who the real haters are.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Kobe Bryant is bar none, the absolute best player in the National Basketball Association!!! NO DOUBT ABOUT IT!!!

Kobe is unbelievable!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 141 (76 members and 65 guests) 
Yao Mania, Minstrel*, O2K, P2TheTruth34*, lakegz, 1 Penny, Mmmmpower, Arti, thekid, gyrus, Linkbowler, Carbo04, clien, vi3t_boi11, Like A Breath, speedythief*, Bartholomew Hunt, Fatboy, gambitnut, Skylaars, Air Fly*, Sir Patchwork*, Spriggan*, Jsimo12, matt7, GoDWade, Mike luvs KG, LamarButler, Basel57, jimmy, Volcom, nguyen_milan, Drewbs, hellrazor, PHeNoM Z28, mang, The Enigma*, justasking?, The Jopker, zeebneeb, TheATLien, HallOfFamer*, Cris, MiamiHeat03, underhill_101, SianTao, CDRacingZX6R, Hap*, Kaas*, md6655321, rock747, Brooklyn, Chalie Boy*, 7M3*, forana, tone wone, gamadict, Colby Briant, Halo, mattematikz, Fracture*, Hairy Midget, THE TAKEOVER, fobbie, GrandKenyon6, f22egl, VincentVega, the_mavsman, kg_mvp03-04, GTA Addict, vadimivich, rdm2, Amareca, KobeBryant08, LineOFire, The One 

Everyone paying their respects to Kobe :biggrin:


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



GoDWade said:


> Give you 46 shots and you still would be playing for junior varsity


I think you're incorrect. I mean, 46 shots and 2 assists. 2 assists pretty much invalidates 81 points.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

WOW that is ridiculous obviously he was stat padding but 81pts damn.

so how much did Kobe scored in each quarter?


----------



## ChristopherJ

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Watched the second half and Kobe outscored the Raps 55-47...lol.. the guy is incredible.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Spriggan said:


> Why are you posting under Minstrel's name, SeaNet?


Minstrel's just in disbelief. He thought that T-Mac would be the one to do this someday. His dreams has been shattered.


----------



## 1 Penny

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

I would not even bring any other players from the past at this point.. Kobe has joined a very short list of 70+ point scorers, and even 80+ point scorers...

Kobe is Kobe, and Kobe is a heck of a scorer, currently the NBA's hottest and just most unstoppable scorer. No one else should be discussed, let Kobe be Kobe and just props.... 81 freaking points...


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Minstrel said:


> I think you're incorrect. I mean, 46 shots and 2 assists. 2 assists pretty much invalidates 81 points.


I hope this is a tongue in cheek joke. Oh god I hope it is....


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Yao Mania said:


> Minstrel's just in disbelief. He thought that T-Mac would be the one to do this someday. His dreams has been shattered.



LMAO


Ahem...

This was just... crazy. I couldn't believe it for a second (I was following an online broadcast since the 2nd quarter), but I mean...

damn. Even haters have to give him his props.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Basel57 said:


> Kobe Bryant is bar none, the absolute best player in the National Basketball Association!!! NO DOUBT ABOUT IT!!!
> 
> Kobe is unbelievable!


why because he is scoring? he is the best Guard in the NBA right now bar none.

give me TD,KG first.


----------



## GoDWade

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Minstrel said:


> I think you're incorrect. I mean, 46 shots and 2 assists. 2 assists pretty much invalidates 81 points.



28-46, that's better than 50% from the field. 2 assists do NOT invalidate 81 points. If that argument holds true, then you can pretty much invalidate any other scoring records in NBA history

oh yeah, like others said, his team came back from 18 point and he led the team to win the game. Stick with the stats and all you will ever see are numbers, not the actual plays.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

This bumps Kobe's ppg average up to a sexy 35.9.

Will he get to 37 before the end of the year?


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Ugh... "Kobe is going crazy again" > "Kobe Bryant: 81 points"


----------



## Petey

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Minstrel said:


> He took 46 shots? Good job getting your teammates involved, Kobe.
> 
> Give me 46 shots and I could get a lot of points too.


Hehe... although seconds after taking your 3rd shot, you're on the bench for the rest of the night.

-Petey


----------



## 1 Penny

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Man, whats gotten to the superstar swingmen today.... scoring per game is up ridiculously, its like all scorers are given the green light to take as much shots. Not just Kobe, but Lebron, Carter, Iverson, Arenas etc.. I haven't seen three 30+ ppg since late 80s and early 90s.

Kobe at 35+ ppg is amazing considering thats 8+ points from last season, now it makes sense why he wanted Shaq out, lol, jk. Well he can take as many shots as he wants and basically take over the whole offensive side for the Lakers.... Amazing scoring from Kobe so far... just amazing.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Spriggan said:


> This bumps Kobe's ppg average up to a sexy 35.9.
> 
> Will he get to 37 before the end of the year?


35.9? That IS sexy!! I like.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



GoDWade said:


> 28-46, that's better than 50% from the field. 2 assists do NOT invalidate 81 points. If that argument holds true, then you can pretty much invalidate any other scoring records in NBA history
> 
> oh yeah, like others said, his team came back from 18 point and he led the team to win the game. Stick with the stats and all you will ever see are numbers, not the actual plays.


Minstrel was kidding. He was making fun of people who criticize an 81/6/2/61%FGP performance like a few crazies in this thread.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



MiamiHeat03 said:


> WOW that is ridiculous obviously he was stat padding but 81pts damn.


If Kobe Bryant did not score atleast 65 points, the Lakers would've lost.



> so how much did Kobe scored in each quarter?


*Fifty-five points in the second-half.*


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



MiamiHeat03 said:


> WOW that is ridiculous obviously he was stat padding but 81pts damn.
> 
> so how much did Kobe scored in each quarter?


Exactly, I mean credit for score 81 pts, But lets face it in a normal game when the team is up by more than 10 with no much time left, all the starters or at least Kobe should be in the bench, But im pretty sure he didnt care about the win only his numbers.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

wow, am i disappointed that i dont get to watch lakers games. i didnt see the game. i have seen highlights but its not the same. kobes incredible, even though i dont necessarily love the guy, i love his competitiveness. whatever anybody says i think he wants to win more than anything. no way i or any1 else can hate on an 81 point game.


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Nothing else can really be said about this. So I'm just posting to give my respect to an INSANE performance.


----------



## Chalie Boy

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

If you don't have anything positive to say.....why post here?!?! KOBE JUST DROPPED OFF 81 POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 81 POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST SHUT UP!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Premier

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Ugh... "Kobe is going crazy again" > "Kobe Bryant: 81 points"


The latter draws more attention.


----------



## KDOS

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



SPMJ said:


> Nobody? Pretty much everybody who remembers the game puts him down for the stat padding he did that night.


easy for you to say...provide some link then we shall beleive you. *none of that*


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Can't believe I missed this game. ****.


----------



## supermati

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Kobe has my respect from now on...
I can't really think a better choice for MVP.
He's the one.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Brooklyn said:


> Exactly, I mean credit for score 81 pts, But lets face it in a normal game when the team is up by more than 10 with no much time left, all the starters or at least Kobe should be in the bench, But im pretty sure he didnt care about the win only his numbers.


It's not his job to bench himself. As long as he's in the game he has to play the way he plays. And his team has to respect the hot hand. So if you want to blame someone, blame Phil. Or blame Toronto. Just don't blame Kobe for doing his best.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

BTW, Maybe hes the best guard in the league but never the best player, I think 99.9%. of the teams would pick Duncanover him


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



GoDWade said:


> 28-46, that's better than 50% from the field. 2 assists do NOT invalidate 81 points.


But he didn't pass the ball. Did you even watch this game, dude?



> Stick with the stats and all you will ever see are numbers, not the actual plays.


That is very enlightened.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Kobe just cussed on live TV...he's really feeling good.


----------



## Hairy Midget

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

The problem with this is that it desensitizes me to scoring. I used to think scoring in the 40s was really good, then remember how insane everyone got at 62. Now 62 looks like total **** compared to 81.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Brooklyn said:


> Exactly, I mean credit for score 81 pts, But lets face it in a normal game when the team is up by more than 10 with no much time left, all the starters or at least Kobe should be in the bench, But im pretty sure he didnt care about the win only his numbers.


Not really...Most of the time the go-to players don't go out of the game till the last minute or two in a close game that spreads out at the end. Toronto still had a chance to get back into the ballgame down 15 with a few minutes left ESPECIALLY with the way they were shooting in the game. Kobe left with close to 30 seconds left, he had about 30 seconds or so of "stat-padding"  If you watched the game, you could tell he really didn't even care much about how many points he had, he just wanted to score. His facial expressions never changed, he wasn't looking up at the scoreboard at the point box at all, he was just playing. Besides, if Kobe was about stat-padding he had his chance at Dallas and that never happened (although that 3rd quarter he was ridiculous in his ball hogging).


----------



## jimmy

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*


----------



## nima86

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Minstrel said:


> But he didn't pass the ball. Did you even watch this game, dude?


*remembers kobes pass to odom for crucial 3*


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Just like I told people after 62...if you hate Kobe, you should stop following the league for about 5 years (he will get at least 2 titles in this time) until LeBron is ready to put his stamp on the league.

Kobe is the best player in the NBA...period. End of discussion. Anything else is like the crazy Jordan haters that use to try to compare Mitch Richmond to him.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

NOTHING can diminish the game Kobe just had. Like him or not, he was just incredible.

Oh yeah, he had 3 steals.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Hairy Midget said:


> The problem with this is that it desensitizes me to scoring. I used to think scoring in the 40s was really good, then remember how insane everyone got at 62. Now 62 looks like total **** compared to 81.


I don't see how. Kobe doing it once doesn't make it less special. These types of performances have been done before, but they're like once-in-a-lifetime. 60+ point games are still amazing...this is historic.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Brooklyn said:


> Exactly, I mean credit for score 81 pts, But lets face it in a normal game when the team is up by more than 10 with no much time left, all the starters or at least Kobe should be in the bench, But im pretty sure he didnt care about the win only his numbers.


Kobe didn't care about winning? I've seen a lot of criticisms leveled at the guy, but his drive to win has never been questioned. Isn't it possible that he wanted to both win the game and achieve a personal accomplishment (and all-time NBA record, no less)? And seeing as how his personal accomplishment directly correlated with the Lakers winning by nearly 20 points, your point becomes null and void.

People need to stop criticizing and just appreciate the talent level.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Unbelievable game. I said this a few weeks ago. Kobe definitely has his shortcomings, his shot selection is suspect at times, and his competitive fire can get the best of him sometimes. Guys like Duncan, Garnett and LeBron don't have those problems. 

However, Kobe is the only guy in the league that does these kind of incredible things. Truly historical things. I was actually at the gym at a city league game, and a dude walks in the gym while the game is going on and says "Kobe had 81, Kobe had 81" and I was just thinking wow, I don't doubt it but it's hard to believe. 

I can't imagine that happening with any other player in the league. It transcends the game.

I love Timmy, but Kobe is doing things right now to make me believe he really is the greatest in the game right now. The Lakers are overachieving greatly for having such a sorry cast.


----------



## 1 Penny

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I wouldnt go that far and say Kobe will win a championship, just because he scored 81 in a game. Kobe by himself still will not beat very good teams, unless for some reason Lakers free up some cap space or done some pretty lop sided trades, I dont think they will win a series against a legitimitely good team.

He will win scoring title atleast 3 times in the next 5 years, imo.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Where is Mike James' thread for his 26 points and 10 assists?

Kobe scoring 60+ is a regular thing. Mike James with a nice double-double is something else.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



MemphisX said:


> Just like I told people after 62...if you hate Kobe, you should stop following the league for about 5 years (he will get at least 2 titles in this time) until LeBron is ready to put his stamp on the league.


To be honest i dont see Kobe winning any titles without Shaq.


----------



## The Enigma

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Minstrel said:


> He took 46 shots? Good job getting your teammates involved, Kobe.
> 
> Give me 46 shots and I could get a lot of points too.


That was a great performance, just enjoy it.

Kobe is amazing (after watching that game there is nothing more I can say).
That was without question the single most amazing performance I have witnessed in the game of basketball. The second most awe inspiring behind the Vince Carter dunk contest performance a few years back.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Haters won't bother me tonight. This was Kobe's evening.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



MemphisX said:


> Just like I told people after 62...if you hate Kobe, you should stop following the league for about 5 years (he will get at least 2 titles in this time) until LeBron is ready to put his stamp on the league.
> 
> Kobe is the best player in the NBA...period. End of discussion. Anything else is like the crazy Jordan haters that use to try to compare Mitch Richmond to him.


Two championships in the next five years? Is Tim Duncan going to retire? Is Amare's leg going to fall off? Is Steve Nash going to be in a horrible car accident?

Lest you forget. Teams win championships. And Kobe's team is not a championship level team.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I love Timmy, but Kobe is doing things right now to make me believe he really is the greatest in the game right now. The Lakers are overachieving greatly for having such a sorry cast.


Well Duncan have the spurs with the 2nd best record in the league, Not bad at all


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

I said this when he scored +60 and I'll say it again... as much as I hate this guy... mad props.

I thought that no one would ever get close to 100 and Kobe got damn near close enough to gain my respect for this performance. Unreal!


----------



## Rednecksbasketball

*most points in a game*

Kobes 81 is second all time. which is pretty impressive considering how many wilt had


----------



## 1 Penny

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I think a couple months back someone brought up who will have the highest scoring game in the next decade, and everyone pretty much picked T-Mac, Amare and Kobe... well 81 points will pretty much stay for atleast 15 years.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Haters won't bother me tonight. This was Kobe's evening.


Exactly as Usual is Kobe Moment, Not the Lakers getting the Win


----------



## essaywhuman

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

*makes cameo appearance*


----------



## bballlife

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Minstrel said:


> But he didn't pass the ball. Did you even watch this game, dude?
> 
> 
> 
> That is very enlightened.



Did you see how the first half went? Who else on this Laker team is capable of consistently creating their own shot and scoring??

He passed the ball plenty until the last few minutes of the game. 

Did you even watch this game, dude?


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Before the season ends he'll probably try to pass Wilt's 100pts.


----------



## GoDWade

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Minstrel said:


> But he didn't pass the ball. Did you even watch this game, dude?
> 
> 
> 
> That is very enlightened.



oh my god he did not pass the ball. You are right, Kobe Bryant is one selfish punk *** player. How dare him to have two assists only. It shouldn't matter that his team won---naw, everything would be better if he were to have 6 assists

what a shame, kobe could've had a better game


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



The Enigma said:


> That was a great performance, just enjoy it.


I refuse to enjoy it.


----------



## AIFAN3

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



1 Penny said:


> I think a couple months back someone brought up who will have the highest scoring game in the next decade, and everyone pretty much picked T-Mac, Amare and Kobe... *well 81 points will pretty much stay for atleast 15 years*.



until kobe gets 90 points in the next game


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

LeBron, T-Mac and AI all get wide eyed for the next 2 weeks...


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Brooklyn said:


> Well Duncan have the spurs with the 2nd best record in the league, Not bad at all


Tim's play to play efficiency is top notch, no lie. He is challenging shots frequently, changing shots, keeps the boards clean and boxes out well so his teammates can rebound, and creates space for his teammates on offense. Tim Duncan is a legend. 

But I'll stop with the best player in the league talk. That's for a week down the line when perspective can be had. Tonight is Kobe's night though. Unbelievable.


----------



## PartisanRanger

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Wow, I'm in awe. All I have to say is that Google picked an extremely opportune moment to start selling NBA game downloads online... this one will be selling like hotcakes. I'll definitely have to d/l it...


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Brooklyn said:


> BTW, Maybe hes the best guard in the league but never the best player, I think 9.99%. of the teams would pick Duncanover him


you are right, 90.01% will pick kobe


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I've gotta be a part of this historic thread. That was just absolutely amazing.

Anyone who doubts that performance as one of the all-time greats is to be summed up in one word and one word only: hater. I don't care if you have love for the fella or not....81 points?? Amazing.


----------



## SignGuyDino

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

If only he had a real center...


I'M JUST KIDDING!


I admit it...damn it...Kobe's the MVP...period. Debate over.

Just imagine if it was 4 on 4? 

Yes, I want to see him hit 101.

I'm going to have to break down and get League Pass. Damn the man!


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Brooklyn said:


> But lets face it in a normal game when the team is up by more than 10 with no much time left, all the starters or at least Kobe should be in the bench, But im pretty sure he didnt care about the win only his numbers.[/SIZE]


Well lets say the same for Lebron then. The Cavs were up 20+ points to the Jazz yesterday but instead of sitting out in the last 2 minutes, he was chucking up shots trying to go for 50 points. But Lebron cared about the win, he really didnt care for his numbers.

LOL @ all this Kobe hate,

But Lebron gets a pass right?


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

anyone notice most of the kobe haters are heat fans?

HAHAHA its so funny how they try to come up with the little details just to critcize kobe

i guess they're upset that kobe was the reason why the heat had to take on shaq's fat ***. and his 100 million contract for the next 5 years. hey, who can blame them i would be upset too


----------



## magic_bryant

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Wilt and Kobe...Wilt and Kobe...Wilt and Kobe...

I don't care if you're an NBA fan, a Kobe hater, a Kobe jocker, or an NBA hater. You need to find a copy of this game. Because in 20 years, you will be able to tell your children/grandchildren, hey kids, you know that Kobe guy ya hear about? I have THE DVD. 

Wilt and Kobe...Wilt and Kobe...Wilt and Kobe...

Just unbelieveable. He's in true rarified air, reaching heights only the almost mythological Wilt was able to touch...Un-freakin'-believeable.


----------



## GoDWade

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Minstrel said:


> I refuse to enjoy it.


----------



## SignGuyDino

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I don't think espn carried it. They should pay whatever $ they need to pay to get the rights to show on espn Classic for like 48 straight hours.

Bet it's on NBATV soon.


----------



## B-Scott

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

whats impressiveabout this is the impact it had on the oucome. It wasnt a game where Lakers were leading by a lot all game.

Lakers were down by 19 in the 3rd quarter. Trying to get guys involved. That was not working. Kwame kept dropping easy passes. Lamar was 0-7 for 2 points. Kobe had to bring them back.


----------



## bballlife

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Minstrel said:


> I think you're incorrect. I mean, 46 shots and 2 assists. 2 assists pretty much invalidates 81 points.




Why don't you wake up to reality. If you watched the game you would realize the rest of the team was 14 for 42 and only 2 other Lakers had more assists than Kobe. Kobe scored a huge amount of points in the 2nd half because the team was in trouble. Down 18 in the 3rd quarter, I think Kobe dominating the shots is justified, especially since the rest of the team was sucking, hard. 

Quit hating and get a grip.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



HallOfFamer said:


> Well lets say the same for Lebron then. The Cavs were up 20+ points to the Jazz yesterday but instead of sitting out in the last 2 minutes, he was chucking up shots trying to go for 50 points. But Lebron cared about the win, he really didnt care for his numbers.
> 
> LOL @ all this Kobe hate,
> 
> But Lebron gets a pass right?



Well to be honest i didnt know that one, But if thats the case then is exactly the same situation


----------



## The Enigma

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Minstrel said:


> I refuse to enjoy it.


Thats your loss then.

-----

What is that snazzy little catch phrase used by one of the Sacramento Kings TV broadcasters:

"If you don't like that, you don’t like NBA Basketball".


----------



## justasking?

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

There will always be "Kobe haters" and it will be hard to argue against them. They will always see something wrong in what Kobe does, whether he scores too much, he doesn't pass at all, he's conceited, etc etc..

There will always be "Kobe fanatics" and it too will be hard to argue against them.. They will always say Kobe is the best player in the NBA, he should be MVP, etc etc...

Whichever you belong to, you have to give it to Kobe.. He was phenomenal tonight. Im not even a Kobe fan... Im not even a fan of the Lakers... But Kobe had an unbelievable night. It was simply amazing. One for the history books. :cheers:


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Alright, this is getting embarrassing. Minstrel is joking around, like EHL pointed out 200 posts ago, so let it go, yo.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



GoDWade said:


>


Is that a kiss ? Yeah i think it is


----------



## B-Scott

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I remember in 2000 shaq had like 55 points against the clippers with like 4 minutes left. Lakers were leading i think by 15. Shaq stayed in and finished with 61 points

if you have 75 points with 3 minutes left. Go fo 80. Its only going to happen once every 30 yrs. Just go for it.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SignGuyDino said:


> I admit it...damn it...Kobe's the MVP...period. Debate over.


So far, Kobe is the MVP. James is also having a magnificent season, but Bryant is just playing on a ridiculous plane.



> I'm going to have to break down and get League Pass.


These types of games are what basketball is all about. A magnificent athlete at his highest level.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I want to give major props to Kobe Bryant for making history. I'm not going to be negative like some,great game.


----------



## GoDWade

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Spriggan said:


> Alright, this is getting embarrassing. Minstrel is joking around, like EHL pointed out 200 posts ago, so let it go, yo.



when he keeps on responding it's a bit easier to take him to be serious


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



dannyM said:


> anyone notice most of the kobe haters are heat fans?
> 
> HAHAHA its so funny how they try to come up with the little details just to critcize kobe
> 
> i guess they're upset that kobe was the reason why the heat had to take on shaq's fat ***. and his 100 million contract for the next 5 years. hey, who can blame them i would be upset too


lol, no heat fan has said anything negative about kobe in this thread. 

nice way to get an immature diss on shaq. Just like you :laugh:


----------



## Baron Davis

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I really hope someone TiVo'ed this game. Man 28 for 46 shooting, that's gotta be a show.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Brooklyn said:


> Is that a kiss ? Yeah i think it is


Someone recently posted an old pic of Vince and Tracy giving each other a most loving embrace, complete with hand-holding. You'd probably like it.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Ok, Ok, Kobe Prove that hes the best Guard in the league, what he need to do now ? Prove that he can be a good leader and carry the lakers to a ring. Will that ever happen ???


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Its a nice accomplishment but 47 fgs is a ridiculous number nonetheless.


----------



## irishfury

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Nobody should take away from this. 81 pts is incredible..........


----------



## HB

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Welp one thing is for sure, no individual performance this season will ever top this. Matter of fact 50pts will look pretty bland as compared to this


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Spriggan said:


> Someone recently posted an old pic of Vince and Tracy giving each other a most loving embrace, complete with hand-holding. You'd probably like it.


Some Cousin to cousin love ? lol


----------



## SignGuyDino

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Minstrel said:


> So far, Kobe is the MVP. James is also having a magnificent season, but Bryant is just playing on a ridiculous plane.
> 
> 
> 
> These types of games are what basketball is all about. A magnificent athlete at his highest level.



If there were just a few more games like this where somebody can just go nuts, the ratings would go through the roof!

Let's face it, if I wanted low scoring basketball I can watch girl's JV ball.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Think of how often players even reach 40, and then think of putting up over double the points. Kinda doesn't seem real.


----------



## B-Scott

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

all kobe needs is defensive help. MJ had 1st team all defenders

1996 Bulls

1. rodman...1st team all D

2 PIPPEN...1ST Team all D

3 MJ 1st team all D


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Heated said:


> Its a nice accomplishment but 47 fgs is a ridiculous number nonetheless.


It is ridiculous. Ridiculously low.

81 points on 60 shots would be good. Doing it in under 50 shots is the most amazing thing to me. Absurdly good.


----------



## 1 Penny

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I still dont know if he can win MVP, Iverson had amazing numbers last season 30 ppg 8 apg, but his team was 5 short wins from 50 and he didnt even finish top 3. But if Lakers win 50, I think the media will definitely pick Kobe, for the sole purpose of Kobe firing up for the lakers after that minor bump in his career.

Still kudos on Kobe for the amazing run of scoring outbursts and an even more amazing night.


----------



## rosenthall

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Hah. All hail the defense of Jalen Rose!

:allhail:


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Minstrel said:


> It is ridiculous. Ridiculously low.
> 
> 81 points on 60 shots would be good. Doing it in under 50 shots is the most amazing thing to me. Absurdly good.


Yes. Kobe's scoring tonight was highly efficient using every stat imaginable, and is even more impressive if you take into account 3-pointers (like with eFG%), so what does it matter how many times he shot? 

Do people really expect his supporting cast to shoot 28-46?


----------



## B-Scott

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Heated said:


> Its a nice accomplishment but 47 fgs is a ridiculous number nonetheless.


28-46 is over 60 percent

Lakers were down by 19 in the 3rd quarter. Lamar was 0-7 for 2 points. Kwame was dropping easy passes. Toronto was having fun. Mike james was laughing hitting 24 foot 3 pointers. Bosh peterson were having fun.

should kobe just let his team fall down by 30. Trying to get guys involved was not working. The team finished 14-42. Kobe 28-46


----------



## SirCharles34

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SignGuyDino said:


> If there were just a few more games like this where somebody can just go nuts, the ratings would go through the roof!
> 
> Let's face it, if I wanted low scoring basketball I can watch girl's JV ball.


Or watch the WNBA. 

Mark my words, someone else will try and go for 60 or even 70 later on...propably AI or LeBron. I don't think anyone else this season will hit 80, unless Kobe does it again.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



1 Penny said:


> I still dont know if he can win MVP.


He probably can't, but he and James have been the two best players in the L this season.

MVP voting is largely irrelevant...it's "best player from one of the top three teams." Pretty tightly defined and arbitrary.


----------



## Banjoriddim

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

What a hell... 81 points IN 42, yes 42 minutes. One word: respect!


----------



## Ryo Coola

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

After listening to the Suns heatbreaking loss vs. Seattle I caught Kobe's point total sometime late in the third. After that I was glued to the espn gamecenter watching in utter surprise on how many points he was scoring. I am not much of fan of Kobe, but tonight I can't dislike him at all. Cheers to Kobe for one insane game! :clap:


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Kobe averaging 45.5 points per game in the 10 January games. Pretty much a lock for player of the month.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

You know what, I thought about it, and I think I'm more impressed with T-Mac's 43 versus Pistons... I mean, he scored 43 on the best team in the league when it mattered, that in my books is better than scoring 81 against one of the worse defensive teams in the league.






























Yes folks, i'm kidding, but I thought I should throw that in there to cheer up poor ol' Minstrel


----------



## clien

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



alleninsf said:


> Or watch the WNBA.
> 
> Mark my words, someone else will try and go for 60 or even 70 later on...propably AI or LeBron. I don't think anyone else this season will hit 80, unless Kobe does it again.


lol its strange iverson always seems to have big nights right after kobe does.. look for him to score 40+ his next game............does anyone know how much tonights game boosted kobes overall ppg(was 34.8)...im just curious to see how big of a leap itll take


----------



## Gilgamesh

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Minstrel said:


> MVP voting is largely irrelevant...it's "best player from one of the top three teams."


Yep unless your name is Kareem Abdul-Jabbar. But then again it's Kareem.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Brooklyn said:


> To be honest i dont see Kobe winning any titles without Shaq.


What about with Bynam?


----------



## SignGuyDino

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Speaking of "padding stats"...


I'm all for Kobe playing all 48 minutes of the All-Star Game...who's with me?? :banana:


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Yao Mania said:


> You know what, I thought about it, and I think I'm more impressed with T-Mac's 43 versus Pistons... I mean, he scored 43 on the best team in the league when it mattered, that in my books is better than scoring 81 against one of the worse defensive teams in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes folks, i'm kidding, but I thought I should throw that in there to cheer up poor ol' Minstrel


Kobe Bryant is actually one of my five favourite players, so no need. 

That said, McGrady couldn't have done this, much as I hate to admit it. He just doesn't have the mindset to shoot that much. Sometimes that makes sense, sometimes it doesn't. He is what he is. And I like what he is.


----------



## SignGuyDino

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

OK I'm kidding about Kobe playing the entire All-Star Game.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Spriggan said:


> Yes. Kobe's scoring tonight was highly efficient using every stat imaginable, and is even more impressive if you take into account 3-pointers (like with eFG%), so what does it matter how many times he shot?
> 
> Do people really expect his supporting cast to shoot 28-46?


*eFG% = 68.47%
TS% = 73.9%*


----------



## FanOfAll8472

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

:laugh: Minstrel. Way to get some folks worked up :laugh:.

47 FGA is amazing, mind you Wilt had 63 in his 100 pt game. He also made 28 free throws, to Kobe's 18. Of course, Kobe has the 3 point line (not that Wilt would've used it anyway), but Kobe shot at 60% anyway, compared to Wilt's 57%. Ridiculous.


----------



## The Enigma

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Spriggan said:


> Alright, this is getting embarrassing. Minstrel is joking around, like EHL pointed out 200 posts ago, so let it go, yo.


I apologize for not catching that. After watching the game i hopped on the internet to see what others had to say about what I just witnessed. Like most with that insignificant little thing some refer to as a life I went to the last page of a massive thread rather then reading the entire thing.

In response to what appeared to be a strange stance from a usually objective individual I apparently stumbled into a situation viewed as embarrassing by the Spriggan.

Apologies sir...

_Unfortunately I lack the free time or willingness to peruse BBB offering running game time dialogue. _


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Premier said:


> *eFG% = 68.47%
> TS% = 73.9%*


Just abnormal.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

It took Wilt 63 shots to score 100. It took Kobe 46 shots to score 81. 

In 17 more shots, Kobe would have easy had 19 points. Infact, at the same pace Kobe was going, 17 more shots would have been about 30 points, which would have put him at 111 points. 

Tonight, Kobe was remarkably efficient.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Premier said:


> *eFG% = 68.47%
> TS% = 73.9%*


 1.48 PPS. Stupid good.


----------



## HB

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

If I ever hear the raptors claim that Mopete is a good defender again....


----------



## BBB

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Brooklyn said:


> Exactly, I mean credit for score 81 pts, But lets face it in a normal game when the team is up by more than 10 with no much time left, all the starters or at least Kobe should be in the bench, But im pretty sure he didnt care about the win only his numbers.





Brooklyn said:


> Exactly as Usual is Kobe Moment, Not the Lakers getting the Win





Brooklyn said:


> Ok, Ok, Kobe Prove that hes the best Guard in the league, what he need to do now ? Prove that he can be a good leader and carry the lakers to a ring. Will that ever happen ???


Just a few of the amazingly-stupid contributions to this thread so far. 

Gosh.


----------



## BBB

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Hbwoy said:


> If I ever hear the raptors claim that Mopete is a good defender again....


Well, he is, relative to the rest of the team. 

But tonight, Kobe was just incredible, unstoppable.


----------



## Brian.

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I don't get into the whole Kobe debates because I really feel ambivalence towards him. That being said people trying to discredit would he accomplished tonight is pretty mind boggling to me. Some will argue that he shouldn't take that many shots or get his teammates more involved but when you are shooting like he was tonight you are hurting team more by not doing what he did. Congrats to Kobe on one of the best games ever played.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



The Enigma said:


> I apologize for not catching that. After watching the game i hopped on the internet to see what others had to say about what I just witnessed. Like most with that insignificant little thing some refer to as a life I went to the last page of a massive thread rather then reading the entire thing.
> 
> In response to what appeared to be a strange stance from a usually objective individual I apparently stumbled into a situation viewed as embarrassing by the Spriggan.
> 
> Apologies sir...
> 
> _Unfortunately I lack the free time or willingness to peruse BBB offering running game time dialogue. _


I actually made that post in response to bballife's post to Minstrel, which came before yours. But your little rant here is pretty embarrassing, so you've caught up nicely.


----------



## KennyK

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

This is an amazing performance by an individual NBA players, might be the best show i ever seen. 
I dont really like Kobe's games but this one was terrific. However, how many times did he get double teamed in this game? I've watched most of Lakers games this season but I rarely saw Kobe got DT when he got on fire. actually, I started feeling it's been like " stat paddled " since the new year but he's too good to say that in deed.


----------



## radronOmega

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I'm so happy I get to live in cali where i can watch the game :banana:


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



BBB said:


> Just a few of the amazingly-stupid contributions to this thread so far.
> 
> Gosh.



The first Two are my personal opinion. If u dont agree perfect.

I would like to know what stupid about the third one, Im sure just like me U would like to see Kobe lead the lakers to a ring Am i Right ? Lets see if he can do that


----------



## Premier

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

$3.95 for the Google replay tomorrow. I'm considering it.


----------



## clien

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

another lil fact about kobes amazing night, was the fact the raps played zone D most of the night, and of course the zone was focused on Kobe, and he just ripped it up


----------



## Scuall

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I finally got in :clap: !!!

Good thing they have the Fox Sports West feed in Honolulu, I got to watch the game. Of course it was stat padding the last half of the 4th quarter, but who cares. When a guy is that hot, you gotta feed him.

In a somewhat related note, a friend of mine was at the Morningside-East Torrance game where Lisa Leslie scored 101 points at the half! Basically Leslie just stood under the basket, her teammates stole the ball, and fed her. East Torrance refused to come out for the 2nd half.


----------



## Living XL

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Since the Dallas game, Kobe is averaging 46.5 points a game. :jawdrop: 


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/060110


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Holy ****: incredible game for Kobe


----------



## BBB

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Brooklyn said:


> The first Two are my personal opinion. If u dont agree perfect.
> 
> I would like to know what stupid about the third one, Im sure just like me U would like to see Kobe lead the lakers to a ring Am i Right ? Lets see if he can do that


Let's just say I found your "personal opinion" unbelievably bias and stupid. 

And re: the third one, you say it like it's very easy. Give Kobe a decent supporting cast, and we'll be amazed by how good the team will be. Until then, Kobe is doing an excellent job leading by example, and being a leader in general to his teammates. And that is why your subtle attack on Kobe's leadership qualities was stupid.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

My God! The man is amazing!! as of right now i believe that he is the MVP! :clap:


----------



## Flanders

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I'm glad I didn't face him this week on Fantasy basketball.


----------



## Ballin101

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> lol, no heat fan has said anything negative about kobe in this thread.
> 
> nice way to get an immature diss on shaq. Just like you :laugh:


Really? Look four posts below the one above. What do you see?

Yeah, ok, thanks for nothing.


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



B-Scott said:


> all kobe needs is defensive help. MJ had 1st team all defenders
> 
> 1996 Bulls
> 
> 1. rodman...1st team all D
> 
> 2 PIPPEN...1ST Team all D
> 
> 3 MJ 1st team all D


ARTEST ARTEST ARTEST ARTEST... c'mon Mitch do it...


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Ballin101 said:


> Really? Look three posts below the one above. What do you see?
> 
> Yeah, ok, thanks for nothing.


[strike]that came after his immature and unprovoked attack on shaq where the idiotic poster discussed made up circumstances in order to hate on shaq. I read the thread up to that point, and every heat fan (including myself) had given kobe his props for this game

see, the posters like the one being discussed are the ones that give kobe fans horrible reputations[/strike]

Even though you aren't being specific, personal attacks are not allowed.

- Premier


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Which former detractors have warmed up to Kobe after tonight? 

Don't be shy now, I know a bunch of you have.


----------



## LameR

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Flanders said:


> I'm glad I didn't face him this week on Fantasy basketball.



I laughed out loud for 3 minutes when I remembered he's on my fantasy team.

Anyway, I'm in awe at this. Simply amazing. I'm not a Laker or Kobe fan (although Kobe is growing on me) anyone trying to discredit him really cannot love the game. 

And for the record Brooklyn, I don't see the Nets winning the championship anytime soon either.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



BBB said:


> Let's just say I found your "personal opinion" unbelievably bias and stupid.



I can say the exact same thing about u



> And re: the third one, you say it like it's very easy. Give Kobe a decent supporting cast, and we'll be amazed by how good the team will be. Until then, Kobe is doing an excellent job leading by example, and being a leader in general to his teammates. And that is why your subtle attack on Kobe's leadership qualities was stupid.


Kobe wants this team, We are not talking like Kobe come to a rebuilding team he ask for this team, He want Shaq Out and he got it, Now its his turn to prove he can lead his team to a ring. I dont see anything stupid about that.

Is ths probably the most impressive individual performance by a player in the last few years ? Yes it is, But I prefer a ring on my finger than My name in the stat records for a lot of points just my two cents


----------



## southeasy

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Raises Hand. and i dont give a ****, toronto is MY ****ing team, and i've never liked kobe, i talk down on the fool but god damn... 81 thats disgusting, watched the game from the beginning, & well kobe has earned a new supporter for sure. btw i'd like to let everyone know, yes, i will remain a raptor fan Lol


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Minstrel said:


> MVP voting is largely irrelevant...it's "best player from one of the top three teams." Pretty tightly defined and arbitrary.


i always looked at the top 5 teams in the L and picked the best player who helped his team, so we are generaly on the same thought process... but if Kobe continues this level to play and the Lakers make the playoffs i have a hard time not calling him MVP... it's been such an amazing year and it is only half over...


----------



## open mike

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Brooklyn said:


> I can say the exact same thing about u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is ths probably the most impressive individual performance by a player in the last few years ? Yes it is, But I prefer a ring on my finger than My name in the stat records for a lot of points just my two cents


last time i checked kobe has a couple of rings.


----------



## JT

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Holy ****!


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

It's time to be done with the Toronto Raptors, shut down the Raps board here.

They have nothing more to play for, just a joke of an organization and to allow that man to get 81 points is just incredibly sorry.

He's an amazing talent, but you allow a swingman to score 81 points on you, you need to be out of the league, period.


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

you know anyone could do this with Shaq.... oh wait....

i'm a happy Kobe fan tonight... been here since day one, will be here till the last day


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



arenas809 said:


> It's time to be done with the Toronto Raptors, shut down the Raps board here.
> 
> They have nothing more to play for, just a joke of an organization and to allow that man to get 81 points is just incredibly sorry.
> 
> He's an amazing talent, but you allow a swingman to score 81 points on you, you need to be out of the league, period.


you musta been maddddddd....


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I honestly didn't believe it when I first heard it. Unreal... That's all I can say.


----------



## Adol

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I went to the NBA section of fox sports about 15 minutes ago and read the heading "81 for the ages!" with a picture of Kobe driving underneath it. I nearly fell out of my chair. I'm in shock and awe. My vocabulary is not good enough to think of a word which can describe how astounded I am. Simply amazing.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



open mike said:


> last time i checked kobe has a couple of rings.


*cough* Shaq *cough* Shaq *cough*


----------



## JT

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Brooklyn said:


> *cough* Shaq *cough* Shaq *cough*


No need to troll playa, if you are an NBA fan, you should be just as ecstatic as I am.


----------



## Zach

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

beyond unreal. just sounds so damn hard to believe. thats a team game let alone 1 person. good percentage kobe had.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I mean im not taking credit away from Kobe, If the defense let u then go for it. But sometimes Kobe abuse of being the best laker, like the kings game for example he take a few weird shots having guys with open looks


----------



## magic_bryant

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I've been making the phone calls, the instant messages, etc to tell everyone about it. And that's the thing, no one seems to be able to say a thing. It has EVERYONE just speechless. Amazing.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



sherako said:


> No need to troll playa, if you are an NBA fan, you should be just as ecstatic as I am.


O no not at all, when i saw that I was really surprise, i mean is part of the history. Kobe will be remember for that.


----------



## duncan2k5

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

if the lakers dont make the playoffs...that performance would be pointless. not to mention it was a meaningless regular season game. its funny how laker fans criticize DRob for getting his 72 by being force fed the ball, but when its kobe its the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



duncan2k5 said:


> if the lakers dont make the playoffs...that performance would be pointless. not to mention it was a meaningless regular season game. its funny how laker fans criticize DRob for getting his 72 by being force fed the ball, but when its kobe its the greatest thing ever.


oh...god


----------



## JT

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



magic_bryant said:


> I've been making the phone calls, the instant messages, etc to tell everyone about it. And that's the thing, no one seems to be able to say a thing. It has EVERYONE just speechless. Amazing.


Good idea...I'm calling my mother. It seems so unreal. I woke up a few minutes ago but I still might be dreaming. I'm sitting here watching the highlights, and I don't understand it. It makes no sense to me, how _someone could be this good_ at the game of basketball.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



duncan2k5 said:


> if the lakers dont make the playoffs...that performance would be pointless. not to mention it was a meaningless regular season game. its funny how laker fans criticize DRob for getting his 72 by being force fed the ball, but when its kobe its the greatest thing ever.


We're in 2006 now, duncan2k5.


----------



## socco

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Can't stand the guy for many obvious reasons, but 81 points is just insane. That's an entire team's scoring. Unreal.


----------



## socco

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



shobe42 said:


> i always looked at the top 5 teams in the L and picked the best player who helped his team, so we are generaly on the same thought process... but if Kobe continues this level to play and the Lakers make the playoffs i have a hard time not calling him MVP... it's been such an amazing year and it is only half over...


It's been 18 years since somebody won the MVP while not being on one of the top 2 teams in the league. The MVP is primarily about winning. You need one of the best teams in the league to win it, and that's why Kobe shouldn't/doesn't have much of a chance. There's always exceptions, but he'd have to be so much better than the rest of the league, and right now (season as a whole, not just the ridiculous performance tonight) I'd say he's just among the best.


----------



## GNG

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Spriggan said:


> Which former detractors have warmed up to Kobe after tonight?



Me.

Me, me, me, me, me, me...

I've only read the last page, so I'm sure this has been said 81 times, but holy...****. Sweet buttered Jesus. 81 points. And anyone saying "46 shots" needs to blow it out his/her ear. Kobe was efficient on a bogus level tonight. I've seen the replays, and I still can't believe it's real. Without a doubt, he's the most incredible player in the league.

This avatar is staying up though. This game doesn't make him any less of a jackhole. So suck on that.


----------



## Ras

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I'm speechless....



All I can say is that I'm going to be watching this on google as soon as possible.


----------



## VC_15

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Kobe.... not a big fan... But he is ridiculous and gets his props ....he was just sick today....it's just unbelivable.... if his team makes the playoffs... it should be


MVP = Kobe Bryant....


PS: i still think lebron is better..but anyway Great game by great player.... Kobe Player future HOF


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



socco said:


> It's been 18 years since somebody won the MVP while not being on one of the top 2 teams in the league. The MVP is primarily about winning. You need one of the best teams in the league to win it, and that's why Kobe shouldn't/doesn't have much of a chance. There's always exceptions, but he'd have to be so much better than the rest of the league, and right now (season as a whole, not just the ridiculous performance tonight) I'd say he's just among the best.


Agree, If he can involve his teamates Kobe should/must be the MVP


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

You guys wunna know something kinda eerie?

This was Kobe's 666th career game. :raised_ey


----------



## Premier

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Brooklyn said:


> Agree, If he can involve his teamates Kobe should/must be the MVP


The Lakers score more points when Kobe is selfish...I think.


----------



## Trainwreck2100

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Kudos to Kobe

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/4092/animation37hc.gif


----------



## Yoyo

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Amazing performance by Kobe...that literally raises his PPG by over a point. I guess his lead'll stay for good with the nights he's having.

He got my props in the Dallas game, and he'll get it again. This is stunning...who else could achieve a feat like that in this era?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Premier said:


> The Lakers score more points when Kobe is selfish...I think.


Yeah, Kobe shoots more in their wins than in losses. For a guy as good as he is, trying to always involve his teammates would be a detriment to the team and make him a worse player. One of the things that actually makes his teammates better is the fact that he is always looking to score and attack, which undoubtedly puts the defense in a position where they have to pay him a lot of attention. That opens things up, and that's the reason the Lakers roleplayers, outside of "I can't score in any way except off the dribble, going left" Lamar Odom, are all over overachieving playing with Kobe.


----------



## BBB

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



arenas809 said:


> It's time to be done with the Toronto Raptors, shut down the Raps board here.
> 
> They have nothing more to play for, just a joke of an organization and to allow that man to get 81 points is just incredibly sorry.
> 
> He's an amazing talent, but you allow a swingman to score 81 points on you, you need to be out of the league, period.


The Raptors are rebuilding right now. Is that really that hard to comprehend?


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Brooklyn said:


> *cough* Shaq *cough* Shaq *cough*



Shaq hasn't won a title yet without Kobe. Shaq can barely walk up and down the court anymore. The Door swings both ways.


----------



## reganomics813

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

The Kobe/ Ray Allen feud continues. Ray has a great game, Kobe goes for history. Ray just can't catch a break. 81, just wow. Gotta get my hands on a copy of that game.


----------



## GTA Addict

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> You guys wunna know something kinda eerie?
> 
> This was Kobe's 666th career game. :raised_ey


Yikes, That's creepy!

Anyway, Larry Bird's comments on Kobe's game:

"He is the most exciting, awesome player in the game today. I think it's just Satan disguised as Kobe Bryant."


----------



## BBB

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Brooklyn said:


> Kobe wants this team, We are not talking like Kobe come to a rebuilding team he ask for this team, He want Shaq Out and he got it, Now its his turn to prove he can lead his team to a ring. I dont see anything stupid about that.


Shaq wanted out as well, plus Buss made the correct business decision. Let's not get carried away with the Kobe-hate, will ya? 



> Is ths probably the most impressive individual performance by a player in the last few years ? Yes it is, But I prefer a ring on my finger than My name in the stat records for a lot of points just my two cents


I don't know, but I've got a strong feeling that Kobe would prefer adding to the rings on his fingers as well. But at this point in time, the teammates are just not good enough. 



Brooklyn said:


> *cough* Shaq *cough* Shaq *cough*


*cough* Kobe was as big a factor in the title years as Shaq was *cough*


----------



## bballlife

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



duncan2k5 said:


> if the lakers dont make the playoffs...that performance would be pointless. not to mention it was a meaningless regular season game. its funny how laker fans criticize DRob for getting his 72 by being force fed the ball, but when its kobe its the greatest thing ever.



I am probably one of the few people on here who has seen both games. They are nothing alike. Period.

And Robinson scored 71 not 72.


----------



## SirCharles34

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



reganomics813 said:


> The Kobe/ Ray Allen feud continues. Ray has a great game, Kobe goes for history. Ray just can't catch a break. 81, just wow. Gotta get my hands on a copy of that game.


With all the hype surrounding Kobe's record breaking accomplishment, ESPN would be a fool not to reply this game in the near future.


----------



## matt!

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

So, who else opened this thread and though it was a joke?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Man, I went to sleep at 8:30 eastern time, woke up saw the highlights 4 hrs later in mute while I was on the phone with my friend and I could not believe what I saw when I saw the pts scored after Kobe's name. I was thinking that has to be a mistake till I saw them mention how he scored 2nd most pts ever to Wilt Chamberlain.. I was like freaking out to my friend, although she probably didn't care.

I respect Kobe for what he does on the court and as everyone has been echoing, it's just ****ing insane. Just to be around history like this or be around when it happened and aware of what is going on. You think just weeks ago he had 62 before 4th and sat out? Thought I read he had 55 before for this game? Imagine what could have been? Maybe scored 80 2 times this season or more which would be remarkable. But damn I wish I saw the game though.


P.s And Amareca, you would be probably having an orgasm if Kobe had signed with us last yr and then did this so, or if anyone of us did it. Complaining about ref all the time when we lose and now this. So, just give up, seriously.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Un-be-lie-va-ble. As soon as I saw the headlines on the bar of The Score saying Kobe scored 81 points, I dropped my jaw in a split second. Unbelievable.


----------



## socco

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



alleninsf said:


> With all the hype surrounding Kobe's record breaking accomplishment, ESPN would be a fool not to reply this game in the near future.


It'll probably be on ESPN Classic within a week.



I posted this on the Raps forum, figured I'd post it here as well:

You've got to wonder how you can let somebody drop 81 points on you and not go out of the arena in a wheelchair. I'm not saying you end his career or anything crazy, but you can't let yourself get embarrassed like that. Obviously it's not the classiest move, and maybe they did do it (didn't see the game), but you need to give Kobe a couple very very hard fouls if he's going to do that to you. Again, I'm not saying you put a hit out on him, but ya gotta rough him up if he's playing that ridiculous. Basically, if ya can't stop him, beat him up.


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Rawse said:


> Me.
> 
> Me, me, me, me, me, me...
> 
> I've only read the last page, so I'm sure this has been said 81 times, but holy...****. Sweet buttered Jesus. 81 points. And anyone saying "46 shots" needs to blow it out his/her ear. Kobe was efficient on a bogus level tonight. I've seen the replays, and I still can't believe it's real. Without a doubt, he's the most incredible player in the league.
> 
> This avatar is staying up though. This game doesn't make him any less of a jackhole. So suck on that.


you know what... out of all the posts on this thread this is the 1st one i've repped...

i never thought i would see the day...

if he can do this then you all can...

actually **** that, world peace is achievable...


----------



## LameR

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



bballlife said:


> I am probably one of the few people on here who has seen both games. They are nothing alike. Period.
> 
> And Robinson scored 71 not 72.


Can you explain it to us please? I hear a lot of different things and would like your opinion on it.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Rawse said:


> Me.
> 
> Me, me, me, me, me, me...
> 
> I've only read the last page, so I'm sure this has been said 81 times, but holy...****. Sweet buttered Jesus. 81 points. And anyone saying "46 shots" needs to blow it out his/her ear. Kobe was efficient on a bogus level tonight. I've seen the replays, and I still can't believe it's real. Without a doubt, he's the most incredible player in the league.
> 
> This avatar is staying up though. This game doesn't make him any less of a jackhole. So suck on that.


I think an avatar of Kobe dunking on somebody and the title "Kobeast" would look better on you.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



bballlife said:


> I am probably one of the few people on here who has seen both games. They are nothing alike. Period.
> 
> And Robinson scored 71 not 72.


I'm one of the few others. What made them different was Robinson's teammates fed him the ball to get him that # solely for that #. Kobe got the ball because that's what the Lakers have to do to win. I don't necessarily find either situation better/worse than the other. It's all good for me since I'm a fan and not a coach!


----------



## GNG

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



shobe42 said:


> you know what... out of all the posts on this thread this is the 1st one i've repped...
> 
> i never thought i would see the day...
> 
> if he can do this then you all can...
> 
> actually **** that, world peace is achievable...


I don't really think I've ever _sincerely_ hated on Kobe Bryant's game itself. At least not since Shaq and all his groupies left.

I think his personality and attitude are ballocks, but I've been pretty objective in judging his everyday game compared to the rest of today's greats. I mean, I believe I stood up for him when he hung 62 on Dallas.


----------



## chapi

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

the best thing is he only had 20 FTs made 18of them that means he scored 63 points from the floor... not like the last time when his 62 points were boring to watch


----------



## bballlife

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



LameR said:


> Can you explain it to us please? I hear a lot of different things and would like your opinion on it.


Quick take on it-

Robinson's- joke of a game, from the tip 4 other spurs were trying to get Robinson good looks. There were actually several times in the game where a Spur passed up a 3-footer or layup to get the ball to Robinson. Disgusting. They were also slowing down the break to wait for Robinson, you name it, and on the other side the Clippers did nothing. Robinson got 71 and the scoring title but it was a disgusting game in my opinion.

Kobe dropped nearly all of his points in the flow of the game, Lakers were down close to 20 in the 3rd, end up winning by nearly 20. Just a complete crushing by 1 man.


----------



## BBB

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



bballlife said:


> Quick take on it-
> 
> Robinson's- joke of a game, from the tip 4 other spurs were trying to get Robinson good looks. There were actually several times in the game where a Spur passed up a 3-footer or layup to get the ball to Robinson. Disgusting. They were also slowing down the break to wait for Robinson, you name it, and on the other side the Clippers did nothing. Robinson got 71 and the scoring title but it was a disgusting game in my opinion.
> 
> Kobe dropped nearly all of his points in the flow of the game, Lakers were down close to 20 in the 3rd, end up winning by nearly 20. Just a complete crushing by 1 man.


Cheers. 

Now, I wonder where that duncan2k5 is...


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



bballlife said:


> Kobe dropped nearly all of his points in the flow of the game, Lakers were down close to 20 in the 3rd, end up winning by nearly 20. Just a complete crushing by 1 man.


With all due respect, it was within the flow of the game because he WAS the flow of the game.


----------



## Halo

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I was going to read the whole thread than reply, but that'll take forever. That was some crazy **** tonight, but dammit I am sooo happy to be living in SoCal and getting to watch this unbelievable performance!


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

One-man Showtime
By Dan Wetzel, Yahoo! Sports
January 23, 2006










Kobe Bryant scored 81 points on Sunday – enough to rank second all time to Wilt Chamberlain's immortal 100-point game in 1962 and knock the NFL off the front burner of sports conversations – and yet people still will criticize him.

Count on it. They'll say he should have passed more (he had just two assists). They'll say he just did it for the spotlight. They'll point to his 18 misses, not his 28 makes.

They'll go on and on. Only in basketball could a guy score 81 points, make history, send every ticket holder home with a story of a lifetime, cause cell phones across America to ring with "Are you watching this?" calls, generally create amazement and wonder – and still get criticized

But watch it happen.

Kobe Bryant kicked *** Sunday, and if you can't understand that, then you need to try. This wasn't about Bryant being a ball hog or a bad teammate. Quite the contrary. The Los Angeles Lakers were getting pounded by the Toronto Raptors (down 16 at one point) until Kobe looked at his bad teammates and decided to try to win the game – which the Lakers did, 122-104. 

"It just happened," Bryant said afterward. "For me, it was all about the W. I thought we were lethargic. I wanted to ride the wave and demoralize our opponent."

And people want to criticize that? 

[More in URL]


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Brian34Cook said:


> One-man Showtime
> By Dan Wetzel, Yahoo! Sports
> January 23, 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe Bryant scored 81 points on Sunday – enough to rank second all time to Wilt Chamberlain's immortal 100-point game in 1962 and knock the NFL off the front burner of sports conversations – and yet people still will criticize him.
> 
> Count on it. They'll say he should have passed more (he had just two assists). They'll say he just did it for the spotlight. They'll point to his 18 misses, not his 28 makes.
> 
> They'll go on and on. Only in basketball could a guy score 81 points, make history, send every ticket holder home with a story of a lifetime, cause cell phones across America to ring with "Are you watching this?" calls, generally create amazement and wonder – and still get criticized
> 
> But watch it happen.
> 
> Kobe Bryant kicked *** Sunday, and if you can't understand that, then you need to try. This wasn't about Bryant being a ball hog or a bad teammate. Quite the contrary. The Los Angeles Lakers were getting pounded by the Toronto Raptors (down 16 at one point) until Kobe looked at his bad teammates and decided to try to win the game – which the Lakers did, 122-104.
> 
> "It just happened," Bryant said afterward. "For me, it was all about the W. I thought we were lethargic. I wanted to ride the wave and demoralize our opponent."
> 
> And people want to criticize that?
> 
> [More in URL]



Nice read!


----------



## SirCharles34

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I don't want to take away from what Kobe did, but would he be getting this much hype if the Lakers had lost the game or would that just give more ammo to all his haters out there?


----------



## GBFanJ

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



socco said:


> Can't stand the guy for many obvious reasons, but 81 points is just insane. That's an entire team's scoring. Unreal.


This is the exact reason why the Lakers will not do anything this season beyond the first round of the playoffs. The Lakers are not a team, they're a one-man circus with Kobe the only attraction. Kobe is a great individual player, but he is a horrible team player. That is why he is one of the *WORST PLAYERS IN THE NBA*. I definitely feel like Shaq is so much better now because he was smart to get out of Los Angeles. He is at least more of a team player. Of course, there is also the fact that Kobe went straight to the NBA, while Shaq is being smart and going for a doctorate. The age minimum in the NBA...best rule that they have ever implemented.

All of the MVP talk is ridiculous. It should go to a great team player, not a guy who can put a ball in a basket and nothing else. That's why he won't get it.


----------



## BBB

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



alleninsf said:


> I don't want to take away from what Kobe did, but would he be getting this much hype if the Lakers had lost the game or would that just give more ammo to all his haters out there?


People will still be talking about this game, but in a different light and tone. 

It'll still be a truly incredible individual performance though.


----------



## socco

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



GBFanJ said:


> This is the exact reason why the Lakers will not do anything this season beyond the first round of the playoffs. The Lakers are not a team, they're a one-man circus with Kobe the only attraction. Kobe is a great individual player, but he is a horrible team player. That is why he is one of the WORST PLAYERS IN THE NBA. I definitely feel like Shaq is so much better now because he was smart to get out of Los Angeles. He is at least more of a team player. Of course, there is also the fact that Kobe went straight to the NBA, while Shaq is being smart and going for a doctorate. The age minimum in the NBA...best rule that they have ever implemented.


Yikes!


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



One on One said:


> I checked...it was 3/28/90 against the Cavs so that was 69 in the reg. season. Like I said 63 vs. Celts is his playoff career high.


Yea, my bad I thought you were saying it was in "regulation" not in "regular season." Everyone knows 63 is the most in the playoffs...that might change after this year though.


----------



## BBB

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



GBFanJ said:


> This is the exact reason why the Lakers will not do anything this season beyond the first round of the playoffs. The Lakers are not a team, they're a one-man circus with Kobe the only attraction. Kobe is a great individual player, but he is a horrible team player. That is why he is one of the *WORST PLAYERS IN THE NBA*. I definitely feel like Shaq is so much better now because he was smart to get out of Los Angeles. He is at least more of a team player. Of course, there is also the fact that Kobe went straight to the NBA, while Shaq is being smart and going for a doctorate. The age minimum in the NBA...best rule that they have ever implemented.
> 
> All of the MVP talk is ridiculous. It should go to a great team player, not a guy who can put a ball in a basket and nothing else. That's why he won't get it.


Do you actually believe in the **** you spit out?


----------



## Cap

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



BBB said:


> Do you actually believe in the **** you spit out?


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



GBFanJ said:


> This is the exact reason why the Lakers will not do anything this season beyond the first round of the playoffs. The Lakers are not a team, they're a one-man circus with Kobe the only attraction. Kobe is a great individual player, but he is a horrible team player. That is why he is one of the *WORST PLAYERS IN THE NBA*. I definitely feel like Shaq is so much better now because he was smart to get out of Los Angeles. He is at least more of a team player. Of course, there is also the fact that Kobe went straight to the NBA, while Shaq is being smart and going for a doctorate. The age minimum in the NBA...best rule that they have ever implemented.
> 
> All of the MVP talk is ridiculous. It should go to a great team player, not a guy who can put a ball in a basket and nothing else. That's why he won't get it.


 :jawdrop: By the beard of Zeus! Did he just say what i think he did???!!


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

"That was something to behold. It was another level. I've seen some remarkable games, but I've never seen one like that before."

- Phil Jackson


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Spriggan said:


> "That was something to behold. It was another level. I've seen some remarkable games, but I've never seen one like that before."
> 
> - Phil Jackson


That's not a quote from Tinto Holiidii coach of the Pakistan Packers, that's Phil freak'n Jackson. He's seen it all from the very best of almost every era.


----------



## GBFanJ

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Maybe it's a little extreme, but it's my opinion. The NBA is a team sport, and while teams may have one dominant player, they also have other players that make SIGNIFICANT CONTRIBUTIONS. Whenever anyone talks about the Lakers, it's always about him. He is the most overhyped player in basketball. I guess that's a reason why I like the Bucks. A few players get some of the attention, but you never hear anyone talking about them for more than a minute. They are actually a team. Everyday, there's a ten-minute discussion from someone about the team or Kobe or something like that on either ESPN or some other big media. It really bothers me when he doesn't deserve it. Is he a great individual player? Yes. Is he even an ok team player? No.

Go back to the 2004 NBA Finals. Detroit Pistons vs. Los Angeles Lakers. LA was full of superstars. Detroit was an actual team. The actual team won it all. LA lost its superstars and now it only has 1 star to rely on. Even through all of that, they didn't become a team. Phil Jackson will get them back to the playoffs, but not much farther than that.


----------



## darknezx

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Wow I just saw the boxscore, and seriously Mitch Kupchak has to get him a second banana. And real soon, because if not you're wasting the prime of a MVP.

This game was just insane, I'll be downloading/purchasing the game anytime it gets available. All haters really have to shut up, because you can't deny the man the recognition he gets.

Who cares if he doesn't play team ball, when he's shooting better than the entire team combined. When that happens I won't want any of the other players touching the rock, just let Kobe shoot it on every possession at 60%.

There will likely never be a season like Kobe has this year, ever again.


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



GBFanJ said:


> Maybe it's a little extreme, but it's my opinion. The NBA is a team sport, and while teams may have one dominant player, they also have other players that make SIGNIFICANT CONTRIBUTIONS. Whenever anyone talks about the Lakers, it's always about him. He is the most overhyped player in basketball. I guess that's a reason why I like the Bucks. A few players get some of the attention, but you never hear anyone talking about them for more than a minute. They are actually a team. Everyday, there's a ten-minute discussion from someone about the team or Kobe or something like that on either ESPN or some other big media. It really bothers me when he doesn't deserve it. Is he a great individual player? Yes. Is he even an ok team player? No.
> 
> Go back to the 2004 NBA Finals. Detroit Pistons vs. Los Angeles Lakers. LA was full of superstars. Detroit was an actual team. The actual team won it all. LA lost its superstars and now it only has 1 star to rely on. Even through all of that, they didn't become a team. Phil Jackson will get them back to the playoffs, but not much farther than that.


You have to have players CAPABLE of making significant contributions for significant contributions to be made.

End.Of.Story.

*edit*
As for the Lakers who lost in the finals, there were only two Superstars on that team. Now had you said four future hall of famers, alright. Not to mention, I personally think a healthy Karl Malone could have shifted the tide somewhat.


----------



## pac4eva5

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

is this thread a joke? i had to go to nba.com and im still in denial!

kobe has made history, and i dont think i'll ever see anything better, frankly.

funny thing is, he didnt even play a whole 48 minutes...crazy


----------



## GBFanJ

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Tragedy said:


> As for the Lakers who lost in the finals, there were only two Superstars on that team. Now had you said four future hall of famers, alright. Not to mention, I personally think a healthy Karl Malone could have shifted the tide somewhat.


Okay, I'll admit I was wrong on that.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



GBFanJ said:


> Maybe it's a little extreme, but it's my opinion. The NBA is a team sport, and while teams may have one dominant player, they also have other players that make SIGNIFICANT CONTRIBUTIONS. Whenever anyone talks about the Lakers, it's always about him. He is the most overhyped player in basketball. I guess that's a reason why I like the Bucks. A few players get some of the attention, but you never hear anyone talking about them for more than a minute. They are actually a team. Everyday, there's a ten-minute discussion from someone about the team or Kobe or something like that on either ESPN or some other big media. It really bothers me when he doesn't deserve it. Is he a great individual player? Yes. Is he even an ok team player? No.


Because the Bucks have no exciting players, and Kobe is an exciting player. That's why he is talked about. This isn't rocket science. Star players are often bigger than the team itself when it comes to media hype. Just look at the 1990s and MJ, and the Bulls as a team won several championships, no less.

So I'm sorry that your small-market team doesn't feature an all-time great player, but you keep fighting the good fight, little guy.



> Go back to the 2004 NBA Finals. Detroit Pistons vs. Los Angeles Lakers. LA was full of superstars. Detroit was an actual team. The actual team won it all. LA lost its superstars and now it only has 1 star to rely on. Even through all of that, they didn't become a team. Phil Jackson will get them back to the playoffs, but not much farther than that.


If we're going back, why stop at the 2004 Finals? What about 2002? 2001? 2000? Oh yeah, you can only cherry pick the one season the Lakers make the Finals and don't win it. And the sad part is, they still came out of the West that year.

I especially like how it's the coach on the sidelines that's getting the team back to the playoffs, and not the player on the court who's averaging 36 points a game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

It's so hilarious to me when people stress team basketball so much, like it should be done even if it's not giving you the best chance to win. 

Steve Nash has Amare Stoudemire and Shawn Marion. Two all-stars. Tim Duncan has Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili, one who made it last year and one who will probably make it this year. 

Do you people really think if you gave Kobe an Elton Brand, someone who is generally considered on the same level as Amare Stoudemire, and an Andrei Kirilenko, someone who is generally considered on the same level as Shawn Marion, that the Lakers wouldn't be the best team in the league? Those are some hefty upgrades. 

Lakers aren't exactly scraps right now. That's with a 2nd fiddle who isn't even an all-star, and an overall roster full of guys who are 6th, 7th, 8th and 9th men at best.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I'm probably the last basketball fan in the world to find out about this. Here's where that Google video thing becomes useful.


----------



## Silent Lamb

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

81 points with 46 shots...

Kobe is truly one of the all time greats.


----------



## RhettO

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I don't see how even the Kobe haters can criticize this feat. Freakin' amazing.


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Sir Patchwork said:


> It's so hilarious to me when people stress team basketball so much, like it should be done even if it's not giving you the best chance to win.
> 
> Steve Nash has Amare Stoudemire and Shawn Marion. Two all-stars. Tim Duncan has Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili, one who made it last year and one who will probably make it this year.
> 
> Do you people really think if you gave Kobe an Elton Brand, someone who is generally considered on the same level as Amare Stoudemire, and an Andrei Kirilenko, someone who is generally considered on the same level as Shawn Marion, that the Lakers wouldn't be the best team in the league? Those are some hefty upgrades.
> 
> Lakers aren't exactly scraps right now. That's with a 2nd fiddle who isn't even an all-star, and an overall roster full of guys who are 6th, 7th, 8th and 9th men at best.


 Logic is wasted on the ignorant.


----------



## italianBBlover

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

This morning ... I woke up and as usually saw the NBA night's boxcores ... lakers Vs Raptors ... and 

OH - MY - GOD 

:jawdrop:


----------



## LameR

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



GBFanJ said:


> This is the exact reason why the Lakers will not do anything this season beyond the first round of the playoffs. The Lakers are not a team, they're a one-man circus with Kobe the only attraction. Kobe is a great individual player, but he is a horrible team player. That is why he is one of the *WORST PLAYERS IN THE NBA*. I definitely feel like Shaq is so much better now because he was smart to get out of Los Angeles. He is at least more of a team player. Of course, there is also the fact that Kobe went straight to the NBA, while Shaq is being smart and going for a doctorate. The age minimum in the NBA...best rule that they have ever implemented.
> 
> All of the MVP talk is ridiculous. It should go to a great team player, not a guy who can put a ball in a basket and nothing else. That's why he won't get it.


1. You're probably right in that they won't go too far in the playoffs (although it should be fun to see what Kobe does).
2. How is Kobe expected to be a great team player with the teammates that he has? He has inconsistent, if any support.
3. Shaq has teammates capable of carrying the load, Kobe doesn't. (Shaq's also getting older and as a result needing to rely on teammates more)
4. MVP = Most VALUABLE Player. He probably won't win it if they don't win a good amount of games, but I don't see any other player in the NBA more VALUABLE to their team than Kobe Bryant.


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Kobe > Wade 

Coming from me, it's a lot. 

:allhail:


----------



## Seanzie

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Gahhhhhhhhh, I hate Kobe. But Jesus H. Christ, 81 f'n points? That's unreal. Those are video game numbers.

Congratulations to the best player in the NBA right now.

****, I can't believe I just posted that.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

:worship: Kobe is a bad ********** Just plain old sick!


----------



## madman

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

it was some of the best basketball i have ever watched, honestly i was hoping he wouldnt get as much but after the game i sat back and realised what i had just watched. Congrats to Kobe and it still feels like it didnt happen


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



> The Lakers outscored the Raptors 38-14 to finish the third quarter to go ahead for good. They trailed by as many as 18 points early in the period, angering Bryant.
> 
> "He was ticked off," Odom said.





> "It just happened, man" Bryant said. "It really hasn't, like, set in for me. It's about the `W,' that's why I turned it on. It turned into something special





> "I was just determined. I was just locked in, tuned into what was going on out there," Bryant said. "These points tonight mattered. We needed them. The points I put in the basket were instrumental. It means a lot more."





> "The thing about him that is most amazing is that he is relentless," Raptors coach Sam Mitchell said. "We played man-to-man, box-in-one and zone. We tried to put smaller guys on him to deny him the ball.


A motivated Kobe is something scary, but a joy to watch!


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

He did it. He finally did it.

This time, he played the game till the end and didn't hold back. Kobe's "+50 in 3 quarters" always left me wandering what he could do if he put his mind to it (and without hurting the team).

There it is: the complete and supreme one-man annihilation of a team. What a freaking feat. What a sight.

This game will be remembered forever. It will stand as the greatest individual achievment in modern basketball.

Wilt, then Kobe. Damn!

How lucky are we to have witnessed this?


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



PauloCatarino said:


> There it is: the complete and supreme one-man annihilation of a team. What a freaking feat. What a sight.


To me that is the scary part!

PEOPLE THIS IS THE NBA! Things like this aren't supposed to happen with the best athletes in the world and with complicated defenses. This was utterly amazing just to think about.


----------



## IV

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

81, Hmmmm not bad, but I still say the best is yet to come.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



PauloCatarino said:


> He did it. He finally did it.
> 
> This time, he played the game till the end and didn't hold back. Kobe's "+50 in 3 quarters" always left me wandering what he could do if he put his mind to it (and without hurting the team).
> 
> There it is: the complete and supreme one-man annihilation of a team. What a freaking feat. What a sight.
> 
> This game will be remembered forever. It will stand as the greatest individual achievment in modern basketball.
> 
> Wilt, then Kobe. Damn!
> 
> How lucky are we to have witnessed this?


Well put Paolo, what an amazing performance by Kobe!


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I have Raptors NBA TV and I can't believe I missed the game. I missed history! This is coming from a non-Kobe fan. Allen Iverson, you are not worthy. Bow down to the GREAT KOBE!


----------



## Kirk64

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



mjm1 said:


> i have no problem with kobe scoring, but.....
> 
> Titles with Shaq: 3
> Titles without Shaq: 0


Shaq title with Kobe: 3
Titles without Kobe: 0


----------



## CodyThePuppy

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Kobe titles with Rick Fox: 3
Kobe titles without: 0

fun game to play!


----------



## IV

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



CodyThePuppy said:


> Kobe titles with Rick Fox: 3
> Kobe titles without: 0
> 
> fun game to play!


Here's a another good one: 

Shaq titles with D Wade: 0
Shaq titles with Kobe: 3

Shaq titles with any coach not named Phil Jackson: 0
Shaq titles with Phil Jackson: 3


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

it's funny when people bringup the Robinsongame... I was young but I remember it well... him and Shaq were inthe scoring race and they went to D Rob everytime just so he could win the scoring race... now honestly, that is fine to me... I dont care one bit, but imagine how much people would criticize Kobe if he did something liek that... think of how long that thread would be!!!! but Robinson gets hardly any criticism cuz "hes a nice guy"...

funny old world aint it?...


----------



## Kirk64

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Brooklyn said:


> To be honest i dont see Kobe winning any titles without Shaq.


Do you see Shaq winning any titles without Kobe?


----------



## IV

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Kobe's going to win more titles, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I hate the man, but you cant take away from this accomplishment. Amazing. Kobe never passes, Kobe is a ball hog, Kobe doesnt help his team, you can say whatever you want, the man had 81 points. *81* points! One of, if not the best offensive player of all time. I think we can put the Kobe, TMac, Wade, VC ect ect debate to rest of whos the better offensive weapon.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Before the game in the Laker forum, I said Bryant would drop 102 points for the win... meh, I came close. MVP, MVP, MVP, MVP... I definetely hope Stern realizes this single performance may bring alot of people back to watching basketball. And the way Kobe is playing, when his new sneakers drop in Febuary...sales will be through the roof.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



IV said:


> 81, Hmmmm not bad, but I still say the best is yet to come.


Oddly enough, I do too. I have a feeling before its all over, he will break Wilt's single game record. And I personally feel this feat is more amazing. 81 in today's professional sports era by a 6'6" GUARD, with complicated defensive schemes that are built for stopping tremendously offensive players and forcing the ball to lesser teammates. Not to mention the current league which allows people to play zones. If it was the old defensive scheme, with strictly man to man, Kobe would have dropped 115 points.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I mean Wilt's 100 is amazing, but he did it against much lesser skilled opponents (he was way ahead of his time) and players who didn't stack up even close to him in terms of physicality. What Kobe did was so unreal, and it's what makes him my favorite is the will and determination to prove people wrong. Gotta love it...


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> Oddly enough, I do too. I have a feeling before its all over, he will break Wilt's single game record. And I personally feel this feat is more amazing. 81 in today's professional sports era by a 6'6" GUARD, with complicated defensive schemes that are built for stopping tremendously offensive players and forcing the ball to lesser teammates. Not to mention the current league which allows people to play zones. If it was the old defensive scheme, with strictly man to man, Kobe would have dropped 115 points.


I don't believe Kobe will beat Wilt's record, but I do believe he can challenge his current career high. Players in the NBA aren't supposed to do this....especially 6'6" guards!


----------



## Burn

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Haha, when I saw this thread title on the forums page I thought it was a joke. Then when I saw the number of pages I knew it was real...****ing crazy. 

My sister's reaction when I told her was pretty funny though. 
Me: How, how did he score 81? 
Her: He has a problem...he needed to make up for the other night when he only scored 30something (suns game)

Its a joke we have about him wanting to take every shot. But speaking as the other team, if you let him, you better win the ****ing game. There's nothing more embarassing than getting beat by one person. I mean it isn't like he hit every shot, he missed 18 shots and they still got blown out? I wouldn't want to play anymore after that.


----------



## eaglewu

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I'm in this thread.


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

lmao at the ppl who said that he would disappear once Shaq left.


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

absolutely amazing. can't say anything negative about this, I absolutely cannot wait to catch this game on a replay.


----------



## PartisanRanger

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



IV said:


> Kobe's going to win more titles, it's just a matter of time.


Let's not jump the gun here. Sure it was an amazing scoring performance, but it came against the RAPTORS in a game where the Lakers were down 18 in the 3rd. It's possible that Kobe could win another if his team significantly improves, but for right now they're nowhere close to being able to contend with the big boys.


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



PartisanRanger said:


> Let's not jump the gun here. Sure it was an amazing scoring performance, but it came against the RAPTORS in a game where the Lakers were down 18 in the 3rd. It's possible that Kobe could win another if his team significantly improves, but for right now they're nowhere close to being able to contend with the big boys.


 81 points is 81 points is 81 points is 81 points... just repeat that.


----------



## Plastic Man

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Tooeasy said:


> absolutely amazing. can't say anything negative about this, I absolutely cannot wait to catch this game on a replay.


Co-signed. I almost fell off the my armchair when I first heard this . Mad respect. But he still gets hate and criticism, that's even more unbelievable than his 81 points.

peace


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



PartisanRanger said:


> Let's not jump the gun here. Sure it was an amazing scoring performance, but it came against the RAPTORS in a game where the Lakers were down 18 in the 3rd. It's possible that Kobe could win another if his team significantly improves, but for right now they're nowhere close to being able to contend with the big boys.


i bet this game has no bearing on IV's opinoin of Kobe as the L's best player or his ability to get another ring.... it had no effect on mine... this is just another chapter in the great story of his career...


----------



## IV

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> Oddly enough, I do too. I have a feeling before its all over, he will break Wilt's single game record. And I personally feel this feat is more amazing. 81 in today's professional sports era by a 6'6" GUARD, with complicated defensive schemes that are built for stopping tremendously offensive players and forcing the ball to lesser teammates. Not to mention the current league which allows people to play zones. If it was the old defensive scheme, with strictly man to man, Kobe would have dropped 115 points.


:yes:


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Yeah. 81 points is 81 points, I don't care if it came against the Vincent Yarbrough/Junior Harrington-led Denver Nuggets of yore.


----------



## IV

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



shobe42 said:


> i bet this game has no bearing on IV's opinoin of Kobe as the L's best player or his ability to get another ring.... it had no effect on mine... this is just another chapter in the great story of his career...


Exactly, I've alwasy contested Kobe will win another title. He is the best player in the NBA. And he will continue to break records and do all sorts of things that his doubters have said he never will.


----------



## tranjsaic

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I F'ing hate Kobe....but man...you gotta give him respect on that type of proformance. I just wish I got to see it!


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



gian said:


> Kobe > Wade
> 
> Coming from me, it's a lot.
> 
> :allhail:


Was that ever in serious question by anyone other than Heat fans? ESPN toyed around with that idea, but they relatively quickly realized their error.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I had a dream that Kobe went for something like this, a few nights ago, but it was 82 points. How odd. How the hell does a person score over 80 in an NBA game? 

The Raptors should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

 Highlights


----------



## afireinside

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

This pretty much sums it up:

:jawdrop:


----------



## Blink4

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I havent been able to get on since last night, but just wanted to say that was the most unbelievale display of basketball I have ever watched. He scored 19 less points than Wilt, on 17 less shots. What couldve been . . . .


----------



## Blink4

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



HKF said:


> I had a dream that Kobe went for something like this, a few nights ago, but it was 82 points. How odd. How the hell does a person score over 80 in an NBA game?
> 
> The Raptors should be ashamed of themselves.


kobe is not a person; he is GOD


----------



## rynobot

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

This is why I bought NBA League Pass!


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

did any Kobe fans have trouble falling asleep last night... i was tired by halftime but couldnt stop talking to friends for 3 hrs after the game...


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



BBB said:


> The Raptors are rebuilding right now. Is that really that hard to comprehend?


Now that u bring more "Stu....ty" to the table, Its doesnt matter if they are rebuilding. The hwaks are rebuilding and not allow 81 pts.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I want to say this is amazing and we witnessed history, but I don't think the guy is close to done yet.

He is just ENTERING his prime.


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Kirk64 said:


> Do you see Shaq winning any titles without Kobe?


Looks hard But I see Shaq winning a title without Kobe But need to be soon This year or next one after that forget it


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

It takes an unbelieveably sized talent, and an even bigger ego, to drop 81 points in an NBA game.


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> It takes an unbelieveably sized talent, and an even bigger ego, to drop 81 points in an NBA game.


 on cue


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> It takes an unbelieveably sized talent, and an even bigger ego, to drop 81 points in an NBA game.


Yeah, just like how Kobe's big ego didn't permit him to sit on the bench for the entire fourth quarter after dropping 62 on the Mavs in three.

Oh, wait.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Spriggan said:


> Yeah, just like how Kobe's big ego didn't permit him to sit on the bench for the entire fourth quarter after dropping 62 on the Mavs in three.
> 
> Oh, wait.


I know its tough for people to find fault w/ their Gods, so I don't expect you to understand.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Tragedy said:


> on cue


LMAO. :biggrin:


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Tragedy said:


> on cue


Actually, I'd say I was a little late to the party.


----------



## IV

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> It takes an unbelieveably sized talent, and an even bigger ego, to drop 81 points in an NBA game.


:gopray:


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> I know its tough for people to find fault w/ their Gods, so I don't expect you to understand.


 The irony.


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> It takes an unbelieveably sized talent, and an even bigger ego, to drop 81 points in an NBA game.



It takes an unbelieveably amount of pride (disregarding the facts), and an even bigger hate, to drop a post like this in BB.net after Kobe dropped 81 points.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Guys I am a HUGE Kobe fan, and I saw he had 17 points last night at the end of the 1st quarter. This was around 9:30 pm Central Time Zone. I just got back from my men's basketball league game and I was chillin...reading a book on John Belushi. I wake up around 7:30 in the morn to ESPN radio, and it wasn't the first thing they even talked about. They were talking about the 2 blowout NFL games, then they go onto say "Normally this would have made top headlines if we weren't in such a crazy football weekend...but Kobe was a one man showtime last night, as he dropped 81 points." At this point I said to myself, yeah...they probably screwed up that number, then I realized wait a sec...this Kobe, that is damn possible. I log onto the computer to validate that, YES, Kobe did sh1t all over the raptors and dropped 81 points. After I last night predicted in the Lakers forum (jokingly) that Kobe would drop 102 points for the Lakers win...I think Blink can back me up on that, and we laughed about how there would still be haters even if he did that. Anyway, I preceeded to contimplate death by suicide for the first year in 5 or 6 years in which I haven't bought NBA League Pass. I am so pissed at myself now. Tonight I am going home and ordering it, and waiting with anticipation for Kobe to drop 100 +. It will be done. I have a very strong feeling. Also, has anyone watched ESPN this morning? I couldn't catch it cause I have class then work. Did they do a cool segment on it? Did they interview any previous great players to play the game and their thoughts on it? Was Legler from NBA Shootaround still being a jock sniffing hater? Or how about Stephen Smith? Did he shut the haters up on the ESPN broadcast crew?


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

I have a question for you SeaNet. Do you consider Kobe a bad teammate?


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



ralaw said:


> It takes an unbelieveably amount of pride (disregarding the facts), and an even bigger hate, to drop a post like this in BB.net after Kobe dropped 81 points.


Are you disputing the veracity of my statement? Does it not take an unbelieveable talent and an even bigger ego to drop those kinds of points? It requires you sublimating the entire team and offense to your scoring for a night. That takes more than talent. That takes a HUGE ego. Kobe has both. And needed both last night to score 81. You guys can call me a hater all you want, and I am one, a HUGE one. But my statement is true. Of couse, I don't really expect you guys to acknowledge this, as I know its tough to criticize your God.


----------



## kflo

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> I know its tough for people to find fault w/ their Gods, so I don't expect you to understand.


it just seems silly to point to a historic performance as evidence of his faults.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Tragedy said:


> I have a question for you SeaNet. Do you consider Kobe a bad teammate?


Of course he does. He's gone on record as saying he'd never want Kobe playing on the Nets. He lets (mostly irrational) hate cloud judgement, but that's his prerogative, I guess.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Tragedy said:


> I have a question for you SeaNet. Do you consider Kobe a bad teammate?


I have an answer for you... yes. Kobe puts himself before the team.*


*and yes I'm ready for the '...3 championships blah blah blah...' posts that inevitabley come after this statement. 3 championships that petulant baby was dragged kicking and screaming to.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



kflo said:


> it just seems silly to point to a historic performance as evidence of his faults.


I ask again, does it not take a huge ego to go for 81?


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Tragedy said:


> The irony.


I'm a stickler on the 'irony' issue. Where, exactly, does irony apply here?


----------



## kflo

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> Are you disputing the veracity of my statement? Does it not take an unbelieveable talent and an even bigger ego to drop those kinds of points? It requires you sublimating the entire team and offense to your scoring for a night. That takes more than talent. That takes a HUGE ego. Kobe has both. And needed both last night to score 81. You guys can call me a hater all you want, and I am one, a HUGE one. But my statement is true. Of couse, I don't really expect you guys to acknowledge this, as I know its tough to criticize your God.


all of the greats have had ENORMOUS egos. my all-time top 10 list reads like a who's who in the egomaniac almanac. of course kobe has tremendous confidence in his ability. but to point it out here seems petty. any time we see a dominant individual performance, we see confidence.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> Are you disputing the veracity of my statement? *Does it not take an unbelieveable talent and an even bigger ego to drop those kinds of points?* It requires you sublimating the entire team and offense to your scoring for a night. That takes more than talent. That takes a HUGE ego. Kobe has both. And needed both last night to score 81. You guys can call me a hater all you want, and I am one, a HUGE one. But my statement is true. Of couse, I don't really expect you guys to acknowledge this, as I know its tough to criticize your God.


So you feel the same way about "Wilt Chamberlain", "Elgin Baylor", "David Thompson", and "David Robinson" then? They must have had huge egos huh? So huge they couldn't fit through the door?


----------



## cambyblockingyou

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I knew i should have stayed up for that game. wow.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> It takes an unbelieveably sized talent, and an even bigger ego, to drop 81 points in an NBA game.


Oh jesus. This is a basketball game. It's obviously not just about the money with Kobe. He eats, sh1ts, and breathes BASKETBALL. More people inb the League should be like Kobe. He is a throwback. He has tremendous talent, but doesn't just get by on that alone...he WORKS on his game, 'cause man we just talkin bout practice'. He scored the points to take that piss poor team to a win, when they were down 16 when he was effectively spreading the ball and couldn't hit jumpers. When Bird scored 60, he was egged on by his teammates and even the opposing team to do it. Was Bird selfish as well? Or Jordan? How about Wilt? It's just a game, these performances are what make the game fun and magical. It's what influences children to play the game, to dream they can play like their heroes. But Kobe takes the game seriously, as WELL as having fun. Don't hate because he went out there to win the game for his team, when they obviously didn't come to play. With all the triple and double teams he faced, we still get haters. Kobe drops 62 in 3 and people complain he had no assists. He gets 2 assists tonight and DROPS 81 and we have people saying he is selfish. He DESERVES to be selfish after all he has gone through. He worked damn hard on his body and his game in the off-season...let the man be rewarded and let him play to his capabilities. You as a basketball fan make me sick. Whether you like Kobe or not, this game and this performance had nothing to do with being selfish. Haters don't realize, eh is damned if he does, damned if he doesn't. With the 62 against the Mavs people said "boo, he should have went for 80, and he had no assists." Yet he respectively sat out the ENTIRE 4th quarter in an attempt to "not be selfish." He goes on to drop 81 points, and now he is "selfish" because he literally beat the Raptors by himself. You're a piece of trash basketball fan. Why do you have to kill the moment with this garbage?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> Are you disputing the veracity of my statement? Does it not take an unbelieveable talent and an even bigger ego to drop those kinds of points? It requires you sublimating the entire team and offense to your scoring for a night. That takes more than talent. That takes a HUGE ego. Kobe has both. And needed both last night to score 81. You guys can call me a hater all you want, and I am one, a HUGE one. But my statement is true. Of couse, I don't really expect you guys to acknowledge this, as I know its tough to criticize your God.


Its true...but when your team is down by 18 in the 3rd to the Raptors, someone had to step up and win the game...Kobe did, and every player on the Raptors KNEW he was getting the ball, and he still scored 55 points in the 2nd Half!

It's not like they were beating them all game, and this event was planned, which would have looked pretty bad, but the 81, until like the final 5 minutes of the game, was gotten while the game was still in jeopardy, which I think is an AMAZING accomplishment.

And I don't even like Kobe.


----------



## IV

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> Are you disputing the veracity of my statement? Does it not take an unbelieveable talent and an even bigger ego to drop those kinds of points? It requires you sublimating the entire team and offense to your scoring for a night. That takes more than talent. That takes a HUGE ego. Kobe has both. And needed both last night to score 81. You guys can call me a hater all you want, and I am one, a HUGE one. But my statement is true. Of couse, I don't really expect you guys to acknowledge this, as I know its tough to criticize your God.


what does ego have to do with scoring 81 points?


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Jamel Irief said:


> I want to say this is amazing and we witnessed history, but I don't think the guy is close to done yet.
> 
> He is just ENTERING his prime.


That's crazy, but it's true. 

I was alive when MJ was tearing **** up, but I didn't really watch him. Kobe is the best player I have ever seen.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

You HAVE to have an ego to be good at basketball. You have to have an ego to have un-relenting confidence in your abilities in order to dominate or play your best. Obviously SeaNet was never a good basketball player. All the greats have egos. Hell, sorry players have egos. See Jalen Rose, Latrell Spreewell etc.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> Oh jesus. This is a basketball game. It's obviously not just about the money with Kobe. He eats, sh1ts, and breathes BASKETBALL. More people inb the League should be like Kobe. He is a throwback. He has tremendous talent, but doesn't just get by on that alone...he WORKS on his game, 'cause man we just talkin bout practice'. He scored the points to take that piss poor team to a win, when they were down 16 when he was effectively spreading the ball and couldn't hit jumpers. When Bird scored 60, he was egged on by his teammates and even the opposing team to do it. Was Bird selfish as well? Or Jordan? How about Wilt? It's just a game, these performances are what make the game fun and magical. It's what influences children to play the game, to dream they can play like their heroes. But Kobe takes the game seriously, as WELL as having fun. Don't hate because he went out there to win the game for his team, when they obviously didn't come to play. With all the triple and double teams he faced, we still get haters. Kobe drops 62 in 3 and people complain he had no assists. He gets 2 assists tonight and DROPS 81 and we have people saying he is selfish. He DESERVES to be selfish after all he has gone through. He worked damn hard on his body and his game in the off-season...let the man be rewarded and let him play to his capabilities. You as a basketball fan make me sick. Whether you like Kobe or not, this game and this performance had nothing to do with being selfish. Haters don't realize, eh is damned if he does, damned if he doesn't. With the 62 against the Mavs people said "boo, he should have went for 80, and he had no assists." Yet he respectively sat out the ENTIRE 4th quarter in an attempt to "not be selfish." He goes on to drop 81 points, and now he is "selfish" because he literally beat the Raptors by himself. You're a piece of trash basketball fan. Why do you have to kill the moment with this garbage?


Sometimes I honestly think that SeaNet is just satirically portraying a Charley Rosen-like basketball curmudgeon and he's the only one in on the joke.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

uhh... is it just me or is it just not as impressive since he only shot 60%. If you're going to drop 81, you better not be missing that much. 60% is a very good shooting night; it's not a 46FGA good though.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

IDK if this has already been said, but Wilt's 100 was done in a 3OT game...what if Kobe even had 1?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Spriggan said:


> Sometimes I honestly think that SeaNet is just satirically portraying a Charley Rosen-like basketball curmudgeon and he's the only one in on the joke.


:laugh:


----------



## IV

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> Obviously SeaNet was never a good basketball player.


:laugh:


----------



## ralaw

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> Are you disputing the veracity of my statement? Does it not take an unbelieveable talent and an even bigger ego to drop those kinds of points? It requires you sublimating the entire team and offense to your scoring for a night. That takes more than talent. That takes a HUGE ego. Kobe has both. And needed both last night to score 81. You guys can call me a hater all you want, and I am one, a HUGE one. But my statement is true. Of couse, I don't really expect you guys to acknowledge this, as I know its tough to criticize your God.


You are correct it takes unbelieveable talent and an even bigger ego (knowing you can do it at will) to drop those kinds of points, but you were using it in a way to downgrade Kobe's performance. I would also add it takes a great deal of athleticism, relentlessness, determination and will greater than everyone else. 

Oh, and you are the one calling Kobe people's God, so that tells me you have a great deal of respect for him as a basketball player and a person to compare him to God!


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Spriggan said:


> Sometimes I honestly think that SeaNet is just satirically portraying a Charley Rosen-like basketball curmudgeon and he's the only one in on the joke.


Haha, I know right?


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



IV said:


> :laugh:


 :biggrin:


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

The only comparison I can make for Kobe to Jesus, is that he is the savior and he is un-justly crucified. In that regard, he is more of Jesus in Nikes then MJ was.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Kitty said:


> So you feel the same way about "Wilt Chamberlain", "Elgin Baylor", "David Thompson", and "David Robinson" then? They must have had huge egos huh? So huge they couldn't fit through the door?


Wilt Chamberlain's ego is the reason why Bill Russel's teams won all those championships and his didn't. Because, for Wilt it was about Wilt first. I just watched this show on NBA tv called 'Rivalries' and part of it was on Wilt and Russell, and just listening to them talk years later, Wilt was all about himself, and Russell was all about the team and winning. You could see that Wilt never got it. He was still so unbelievably talented that his teams won multiple championships, but they could have won many many more if Wilt understood that the team came first.

Don't know much about Elgin Baylor or David Thompson. The David Robinson game where he scored 73? That was the whole team deciding to give him the scoring title on the last night of the season. It was a team-wide decision as I understand it, but it certainly was putting D-Rob ahead of the team for a night.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



AJ Prus said:


> IDK if this has already been said, but Wilt's 100 was done in a 3OT game...what if Kobe even had 1?


Not even close...Wilts was done in regulation. They won by like 20.


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



SeaNet said:


> I have an answer for you... yes. Kobe puts himself before the team.*
> 
> 
> *and yes I'm ready for the '...3 championships blah blah blah...' posts that inevitabley come after this statement. 3 championships that petulant baby was dragged kicking and screaming to.


No, no need. Just interesting that someone who is a Nets and Vince Carter fan would think that, considering that when the going gets tough, Vince has a tendency to fold and disappear. (sure, he's doing his thing NOW, but there's two other big time players on that team, and a pretty good center to fall back on - how do you think the lakers would do with Carter... oh wait we know - *thinks about the raptors not too long ago*)

I think you got it wrong, its not Kobe putting himself before the team, but rather putting Winning before everything. It just so happens the best way for the Lakers to wins (he feels, and most others) is through him. Sometimes he over compensates, but that's when you take his individual performance alone, and look at the box scores and see how much he shoots.

Watching him though, I never really get the feeling "Gee, he shoots too much, maybe he should pass more to uh... Smush Parker, or maybe eh... Brian Cook?"

With Kobe, at least you know he will do everything in his power to win the game, and EVERY SINGLE game he will come looking to win. At least he EARNS his money.

No man is an island, and no player wins by himself. If you cannot admit the talent around Kobe (interesting, weren't we all having this discussion a couple years ago about another player) has been subpar, then I just don't know what to say. It's not like Kobe deferring to Odom would actually result in MORE wins, as if people imply that the Lakers would be sitting atop the western conference if Kobe would just take 10 less shots, and Odom took 10 more. Such silly logic.


----------



## IV

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> The only comparison I can make for Kobe to Jesus, is that he is the savior and he is un-justly crucified. In that regard, he is more of Jesus in Nikes then MJ was.


the hell.... :laugh:


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> You HAVE to have an ego to be good at basketball. You have to have an ego to have un-relenting confidence in your abilities in order to dominate or play your best. Obviously SeaNet was never a good basketball player. All the greats have egos. Hell, sorry players have egos. See Jalen Rose, Latrell Spreewell etc.


And when they don't put their teams ahead of their egos, their teams aren't as good as they could be. And that's what basketball is about, the team. Well, except for adolescent fanboys like the one's who post on this forum.


----------



## Burn

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Not even close...Wilts was done in regulation. They won by like 20.


Wilt also had a 55 rebound game. Let's not compare players against Wilt.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*

Phil isn't even mad. Jesus. let's see Phil throw a tantrum by saying
"God Kobe, you're such a f'ing bum, pass it to the great Sasha who can will us back from the 16 point lead, or maybe even Kwame...I mean Kobe, did you know he was a number 1 pick un-like you?" "Jesus, you're surrounded by a team of all-stars like the pistons, and you're the worst one out here. Please pass to the more talented and capable players such as Smush Parker and Brian Cook. These guys are proven winners."


----------



## cambyblockingyou

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Am i serious the only person who thinks that when your point total exceeds your field goal percentage for a game _by 20_... that's not a really great game. maybe you should have held back just a tad. again maybe that's just me.


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> And when they don't put their teams ahead of their egos, their teams aren't as good as they could be. And that's what basketball is about, the team. Well, except for adolescent fanboys like the one's who post on this forum.


 So you're saying if Kobe put his ego to the side they would be winning the division?


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe's going crazy again...*



Tragedy said:


> No, no need. Just interesting that someone who is a Nets and Vince Carter fan would think that, considering that when the going gets tough, Vince has a tendency to fold and disappear. (sure, he's doing his thing NOW, but there's two other big time players on that team, and a pretty good center to fall back on - how do you think the lakers would do with Carter... oh wait we know - *thinks about the raptors not too long ago*)
> 
> I think you got it wrong, its not Kobe putting himself before the team, but rather putting Winning before everything. It just so happens the best way for the Lakers to wins (he feels, and most others) is through him. Sometimes he over compensates, but that's when you take his individual performance alone, and look at the box scores and see how much he shoots.
> 
> Watching him though, I never really get the feeling "Gee, he shoots too much, maybe he should pass more to uh... Smush Parker, or maybe eh... Brian Cook?"


You can label me however you want, but I am no Vince Carter fanboy. I make no excuses for what went down in Toronto, and when Vince doesn't play the way the team needs him to, I call him out. Ask the other Nets fans. I was calling for his trade not too long ago, before he realized he needs to attack night in and night out for the Nets to be successful.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Tragedy said:


> So you're saying if Kobe put his ego to the side they would be winning the division?


No I'm saying exactly what my post said.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> And when they don't put their teams ahead of their egos, their teams aren't as good as they could be. And that's what basketball is about, the team. Well, except for adolescent fanboys like the one's who post on this forum.


Don't you post here? Someone who is in their 30's? Shouldn't you just be watching re-runs of old games in attempt to re-live past glories of "selfish players" such as Larry Bird, Isiah Thomas, Michael Jordan, Vinnie Johnson, Alex English, David Thompson etc. ? You don't understand today's athlete. Kobe didn't go out looking to score 80 + points. He went out there and wanted to win the game for his team, because no one came to play for the Lakers and coincidently he ended up scoring 81 points. How is that selfish? You ought to go to the emergency room to have that bottle of hateraide surgically removed from your lips.


----------



## IV

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Burn said:


> Wilt also had a 55 rebound game. Let's not compare players against Wilt.


No comparision, Kobe's is better.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



IV said:


> No comparision, Kobe's is better.


Hehehe. I wish Kobe would have done the Tyronne Biggums dance last night after he dropped 81. Hehehe, cause Kobe was PLAYING like he was on Red Balls. He was EVERYWHERE.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Spriggan said:


> Sometimes I honestly think that SeaNet is just satirically portraying a Charley Rosen-like basketball curmudgeon and he's the only one in on the joke.


Maybe when you grow up you'll learn to appreciate the joy of watching 5 players functioning seemlessly as a single entity, but probably not.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> Don't you post here? Someone who is in their 30's? Shouldn't you just be watching re-runs of old games in attempt to re-live past glories of "selfish players" such as Larry Bird, Isiah Thomas, Michael Jordan, Vinnie Johnson, Alex English, David Thompson etc. ? You don't understand today's athlete. Kobe didn't go out looking to score 80 + points. He went out there and wanted to win the game for his team, because no one came to play for the Lakers and coincidently he ended up scoring 81 points. How is that selfish? You ought to go to the emergency room to have that bottle of hateraide surgically removed from your lips.


I post here with the juveniles because it entertains me. When it stops entertaining me, I'll stop posting here.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> Maybe when you grow up you'll learn to appreciate the joy of watching 5 players functioning seemlessly as a single entity, but probably not.


I bet Hoosiers is your favorite movie? Well mine is 'He Got Game', and I got to watch a live action version of it last night. It's that <strike>old white man</strike> ideology of the 'Hoosiers" mentality. Seriously, you need to lay off and stop trying to be Gene Hackman's "Coach Norman Dale". Even coach Dale wanted his best player taking the shots at the end of the game, mind you.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> Don't you post here? Someone who is in their 30's? Shouldn't you just be watching re-runs of old games in attempt to re-live past glories of "selfish players" such as Larry Bird, Isiah Thomas, Michael Jordan, Vinnie Johnson, Alex English, David Thompson etc. ? You don't understand today's athlete. You ought to go to the emergency room to have that bottle of hateraide surgically removed from your lips.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> Maybe when you grow up you'll learn to appreciate the joy of watching 5 players functioning seemlessly as a single entity, but probably not.


Well, that's what happened, HateNet: a group of players _functioning seemlessly as a single entity _ while geting the ball to Kobe Bryant and getting the hell out of the way.


----------



## kflo

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



cambyblockingyou said:


> Am i serious the only person who thinks that when your point total exceeds your field goal percentage for a game _by 20_... that's not a really great game. maybe you should have held back just a tad. again maybe that's just me.


are you seriously the only one who thinks that when you have a ts% of 71% you shot too much? god, i hope so.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> I post here with the juveniles because it entertains me. When it stops entertaining me, I'll stop posting here.


Vince Carter is un-questionably more selfish than Kobe Bryant. Hell, if VC had Kobe's team..he wouldn't go out an try to win the game for his team because his teammates suck...he would have fell to the ground in fake agony and tanked on purpose in order to be traded. Kobe gives his all and more so his TEAM can have wins. He doesn't give up on them like manhood less coward.
Now if you please, go watch your VHS version of Hoosiers...


----------



## kflo

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> I post here with the juveniles because it entertains me. When it stops entertaining me, I'll stop posting here.


seanet - are the lakers underperforming this year? would they be title contenders with another player there instead of kobe?


----------



## Blink4

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



cambyblockingyou said:


> Am i serious the only person who thinks that when your point total exceeds your field goal percentage for a game _by 20_... that's not a really great game. maybe you should have held back just a tad. again maybe that's just me.


Are you ****ing kidding me?? You think that he shouldve shot less because he ONLY shot 60% from the field. What is wrong with you????? 60% on 46 shots is unbelievable!!! NO team shoots even close to 60% for a game, and you think that you should STOP SHOOTING???? if your only at 60%??? Wow I cannot say enough to demonstrate how idiotic that post was.


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> Maybe when you grow up you'll learn to appreciate the joy of watching 5 players functioning seemlessly as a single entity, but probably not.


 lol @ the holier than thou act. give me a break.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

The Haters now call Kobe selfish. This is the same man, with the talent to drop 81 points in a game, but subtely toned down his game DRAMATICALLY in order for the Lakers to have team success. He averaged around 22 ppg while they were in their title runs. I can see why Kobe would get into heated arguments with Shaq. Kobe was being forced to live a lie. This man should have been dominating the league as the lead man for his squad. Capable of averaging 35 ppg while still leading his team to wins. He was a more talented and better player than Shaq, and both of them KNEW IT. Yet, he was selfless enough to tone down his game, and the went to the NBA Finals 4 times, and won 3 of them. Selfish my a$$.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

(More) personal attacks will result in a closed thread.

Good day.


----------



## JT

*i mean, come on.*

The direction this thread has taken makes me wanna share this short anecdote.

A few minutes ago, I woke up and drained the racehorse. While washing my hands, I see a suitemate shaving, trimmin' up a little. Looking to make sidetalk, I says to him: "Hey you hear about Kobe last night?". He's like "Yup...". So I says "Yeah...", and when I go to leave, he finishes with "But he only had two assists".


----------



## The_Legend_23

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

81 points is wack, but he's not on Wilt or even Magic's level .....


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> The Haters now call Kobe selfish. This is the same man, with the talent to drop 81 points in a game, but subtely toned down his game DRAMATICALLY in order for the Lakers to have team success. He averaged around 22 ppg while they were in their title runs. I can see why Kobe would get into heated arguments with Shaq. Kobe was being forced to live a lie. This man should have been dominating the league as the lead man for his squad. Capable of averaging 35 ppg while still leading his team to wins. He was a more talented and better player than Shaq, and both of them KNEW IT. Yet, he was selfless enough to tone down his game, and the went to the NBA Finals 4 times, and won 3 of them. Selfish my a$$.


Dude....if you want people to appreciate Kobe's accomplishment last night you should probably stop now. Seriously, your posts are reminding a lot of us of a few reasons why we don't like Kobe.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Dude....if you want people to appreciate Kobe's accomplishment last night you should probably stop now. Seriously, your posts are reminding a lot of us of a few reasons why we don't like Kobe.


You mean the truth? I know it hurts, don't it? I'm just speaking real talk.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Dude....if you want people to appreciate Kobe's accomplishment last night you should probably stop now. Seriously, your posts are reminding a lot of us of a few reasons why we don't like Kobe.


Wrong. I would encourage Whack Arnolds to keep posting. I'd be doing the same, but I just don't have the patience/energy to fend off all the haters anymore.....

Carry the torch Whack Arnolds!!!


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



madskillz1_99 said:


> Wrong. I would encourage Whack Arnolds to keep posting. I'd be doing the same, but I just don't have the patience/energy to fend off all the haters anymore.....
> 
> Carry the torch Whack Arnolds!!!


No prob. Read my last few posts. I'm upsetting them because it is 110 % REAL TALK.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> I bet Hoosiers is your favorite movie? Well mine is 'He Got Game', and I got to watch a live action version of it last night. It's that old white man ideology of the 'Hoosiers" mentality. Seriously, you need to lay off and stop trying to be Gene Hackman's "Coach Norman Dale". Even coach Dale wanted his best player taking the shots at the end of the game, mind you.


You should feel free to label me in whatever way makes you feel good, or helps you to comprehend where I'm coming from. But take a look at the best teams in the NBA and ask yourself whether they exemplify what I value, or what you do.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> You should feel free to label me in whatever way makes you feel good, or helps you to comprehend where I'm coming from. But take a look at the best teams in the NBA and ask yourself whether they exemplify what I value, or what you do.


Are we talking about who the best team is? No... We're talking about Kobe. I know the Pistons / Spurs / and Heat are the best teams in the league. 'We just talkin bout Kobe' ~ Allen iverson


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



kflo said:


> seanet - are the lakers underperforming this year? would they be title contenders with another player there instead of kobe?


Not the point I've been trying to make wrt/ Kobe. Not the point at all.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> Are we talking about who the best team is? No... We're talking about Kobe. I know the Pistons / Spurs / and Heat are the best teams in the league. 'We just talkin bout Kobe' ~ Allen iverson


I'm talking about what I value in basketball, and how Kobe does not qualify.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> I'm talking about what I value in basketball, and how Kobe does not qualify.


We don't have room for that in this thread. If you want to talk about that go post it in the personalized forum. Nor do I think anyone cares. Either way, it still wasn't a selfish game by Kobe. Nobody stepped up, so he did.


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> I'm talking about what I value in basketball, and how Kobe does not qualify.


blah blah blah blah, that's all i get out of your posts.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

His posts are so condescending.


----------



## kflo

*Re: Kobe Bryant:  81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> Not the point I've been trying to make wrt/ Kobe. Not the point at all.


the point you've been trying to make is that he's not maximizing the efficiency of the 5 man unit. it exactly gets to your point.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



kflo said:


> are you seriously the only one who thinks that when you have a ts% of 71% you shot too much? god, i hope so.


That's still 10 less than his point total. i'm not saying it isn't still amazing, but it does diminish it somewhat. most guys have 50 point games when they shoot 60%. it just isn't nearly as impressive.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Who's this Kobe Bryant? Any good? I'd trade Brian Scalabrine for him.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> We don't have room for that in this thread. If you want to talk about that go post it in the personalized forum. Nor do I think anyone cares. Either way, it still wasn't a selfish game by Kobe. Nobody stepped up, so he did.


This is the General NBA forum. You want to talk about Kobe and his performance in here, and you get all sides and opinions of it. You want to just celebrate away... start a thread in the Lakers forum.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Blink4 said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me?? You think that he shouldve shot less because he ONLY shot 60% from the field. What is wrong with you????? 60% on 46 shots is unbelievable!!! NO team shoots even close to 60% for a game, and you think that you should STOP SHOOTING???? if your only at 60%??? Wow I cannot say enough to demonstrate how idiotic that post was.


Why should they, teams obviously have a much harder time getting hot than individuals. But individuals shoot 60% all the time. it just isn't that impressive. still impressive but definitely diminished. i expect when someone has a ridiculous game they pretty much were perfect and didn't miss. here he seemed to miss 4 out of 10 times.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> This is the General NBA forum. You want to talk about Kobe and his performance in here, and you get all sides and opinions of it. You want to just celebrate away... start a thread in the Lakers forum.


You weren't commenting on the GAME and Kobe's 81..you were comparing your ideologies to all the 'juveniles' on this message board and how you are so superior to them in your logical ways and approach to the game of basketball. Trying to act like a professor with out the PHD. Actually, you do have a PHD. Player Hating Degree. I'm just saying Kobe can't even have his moment of glory without the haters hating. If you want a thread to talk about the negatives of Kobe, and your personal percieved "selfishness" of his character...go make a thread in the Nets forum. Where you can freely talk about real selfish players such as Vince Carter, and/or great selfless players such as Jason Kidd.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Kobe was a pretty good teammate in the first half. He saw that it was not working and decided to go off. As a result, the Lakers won the game. If you choose to criticize this performance, I can't fault you. Team play always prevails. I bet if Morris Peterson and Jalen Rose guarded Kobe with a "Hoosiers" DVD in hand, the basketball gods would have struck him down, stopping the historic show in its tracks.


----------



## Blink4

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



cambyblockingyou said:


> Why should they, teams obviously have a much harder time getting hot than individuals. *But individuals shoot 60% all the time.* it just isn't that impressive. still impressive but definitely diminished. i expect when someone has a ridiculous game they pretty much were perfect and didn't miss. here he seemed to miss 4 out of 10 times.


Not when taking 46 shots. The fact that he scored 81 on 60% shooting doesnt diminish it. He shot 15% higher than his average, while scoring more than twice as many points as usual. It's pretty simple. Your wrong.


----------



## kflo

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



cambyblockingyou said:


> That's still 10 less than his point total. i'm not saying it isn't still amazing, but it does diminish it somewhat. most guys have 50 point games when they shoot 60%. it just isn't nearly as impressive.


you're using a non-sensical measure. the more you shoot, the harder it is to maintain efficiency. to have an incredible efficiency while scoring in bulk is exactly when you do want the guy to keep shooting.

a team with a 71% ts% has a good chance of winning the game. when 1 player gets you that with 81 points, it gives you a good chance to win the game. again, the measure your using to judge doesn't make sense.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> You weren't commenting on the GAME and Kobe's 81..you were comparing your ideologies to all the 'juveniles' on this message board and how you are so superior to them in your logical ways and approach to the game of basketball. Trying to act like a professor with out the PHD. Actually, you do have a PHD. Player Hating Degree. I'm just saying Kobe can't even have his moment of glory without the haters hating. If you want a thread to talk about the negatives of Kobe, and your personal percieved "selfishness" of his character...go make a thread in the Nets forum. Where you can freely talk about real selfish players such as Vince Carter, and/or great selfless players such as Jason Kidd.


Take a look at my first post. That's where this all sprung from. And by the way, you are more than welcome to not read my posts.


----------



## kflo

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe was a pretty good teammate in the first half. He saw that it was not working and decided to go off. As a result, the Lakers won the game. If you choose to criticize this performance, I can't fault you. Team play always prevails. I bet if Morris Peterson and Jalen Rose guarded Kobe with a "Hoosiers" DVD in hand, the basketball gods would have struck him down, stopping the historic show in its tracks.


it is kinda funny that you can point to the first half as an example of kobe playing a team game (he ONLY had 26 points at the half).


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> You are welcome to not read my posts.


Well even though I don't agree with you, I like reading your posts. It creates good arguments and discussion. I got nothing but respect for you.


You and your copy of Hoosiers on vhs. hehe (j/k)


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> Well even though I don't agree with you, I like reading your posts. It creates good arguments and discussion. I got nothing but respect for you.
> 
> 
> You and your copy of Hoosiers on vhs. hehe (j/k)


Thanks much. Though I disagree w/ them in this case, I enjoy reading your posts as well. I'm just trying to get this thread to the 20,000 views it deserves!!!!


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> Thanks much. Though I disagree w/ them in this case, I enjoy reading your posts as well. I'm just trying to get this thread to the 20,000 views it deserves!!!!


Yeah, I just don't agree with you in THIS case. You were on point with my p.o.v. in the "Is Kobe better than Jordan" thread. Mike could have done this on a regular basis if he wanted.


----------



## Foulzilla

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



cambyblockingyou said:


> That's still 10 less than his point total. i'm not saying it isn't still amazing, but it does diminish it somewhat. most guys have 50 point games when they shoot 60%. it just isn't nearly as impressive.


This whole "compare FG% to points" arguement is absurd. 60% is good regardless of if someone scores 100 points or 6 point.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Blink4 said:


> Not when taking 46 shots. The fact that he scored 81 on 60% shooting doesnt diminish it. He shot 15% higher than his average, while scoring more than twice as many points as usual. It's pretty simple. Your wrong.


That's kind of the point, he more than doubled his point average but didn't get close to doubling his fg% average. He had a really good shooting night, but not anything that isn't done several times by someone each night in the league. The fact that he his fg% wasn't anything mind blowing really does diminish the feat somewhat in my opinion.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



kflo said:


> you're using a non-sensical measure. the more you shoot, the harder it is to maintain efficiency. to have an incredible efficiency while scoring in bulk is exactly when you do want the guy to keep shooting.


Incredible efficiency? I wouldn't go that far. There are a few people every night in the league who shoot 60%. I'll call it a very good shooting night, but not great. definitely not incredible. The fact is that when other top scorers shoot 60% for a night they drop 50, maybe 55. Makes the 81 points seem doable. still an amazing feat but it does diminish it somewhat in my opinion.


----------



## Blink4

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



cambyblockingyou said:


> That's kind of the point, he more than doubled his point average but didn't get close to doubling his fg% average. *He had a really good shooting night, but not anything that isn't done several times by someone each night in the league*. The fact that he his fg% wasn't anything mind blowing really does diminish the feat somewhat in my opinion.


Come on man, you cant really believe the words coming out of your mouth. 60% is a great percentage, and the fact that he sustained this over 40+ minutes and 46 shots in flat out unbelievable. Your arguement makes no sense. What your saying is is Lebron (30ppg, 50%) scores 60 points he should do it without missing?? Your fg% should not double if your point total rises. He is scoring just as efficiently, but doing it at a faster pace. 

And for the part that is bolded, that shows your true colors as a hater. If you dont like Kobe, its cool, but to say other people have had performances like that? Please. No one this year (besides Kobe himslelf) has come even close to shooting that well for that length of time. Sure, people have shot 60%, some have probly shot 80 or 90% for a game. But they could not sustain this for 46 shots. And 60% on 46 shots is pretty mindblowing, and the fact that you are trying to take something away from Kobe shows how idiotic you really are.


----------



## essaywhuman

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> Well even though I don't agree with you, I like reading your posts. It creates good arguments and discussion. I got nothing but respect for you.
> 
> 
> You and your copy of Hoosiers on vhs. hehe (j/k)





SeaNet said:


> Thanks much. Though I disagree w/ them in this case, I enjoy reading your posts as well. I'm just trying to get this thread to the 20,000 views it deserves!!!!












What a great day to be alive.


----------



## Blink4

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



cambyblockingyou said:


> Incredible efficiency? I wouldn't go that far. There are a few people every night in the league who shoot 60%. I'll call it a very good shooting night, but not great. definitely not incredible. The fact is that when other top scorers shoot 60% for a night they drop 50, maybe 55. Makes the 81 points seem doable. still an amazing feat but it does diminish it somewhat in my opinion.


DO THEY SHOOT 60% ON 46 SHOTS? NO. THAT IS INCREDIBLE EFFICIENCY. REFUSING TO SEE THAT SHOWS HOW UNBELIEVABLE *Act older than your age please.* YOU ARE. AND IF 81 SEEMS SO DOABLE, WHY HAS IT BEEN DONE . . . . . . . . TWICE IN NBA HISTORY????


----------



## On Thre3

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Can somone name all of the people who criticized kobe in this thread? we should make a "Just stfu" fan club for the hates. Ive always disliked kobe(never been a hater tho) but to even say anything bad about 81 with 60% efficiency and leading your team from a 17? point deficit should be considered heresy. 


Like somone said, you are not a fan of basketball if you hate on this performance. Do everyone a favor and stop posting here.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Does this lock up MVP for Kobe? Question: (Assuming he continues the way he's playing) Who was the last MVP to have finish in (what is currently) the 7th seed or lower? Insanity as far as a performance is concerned. BTW: If I was Sam Mitchell I would have had an aneurism. To watch Kobe just waltz through the lane like that untouched was the most pathetic defensive performance I have EVER seen. The only excuse I would accept from the Raptors was that their balls were somehow superglued to their legs and if they moved too much they might rip off... Anything else is unnacceptable.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



S-Star said:


> *Does this lock up MVP for Kobe? * Question: (Assuming he continues the way he's playing) Who was the last MVP to have finish in (what is currently) the 7th seed or lower? Insanity as far as a performance is concerned. BTW: If I was Sam Mitchell I would have had an aneurism. To watch Kobe just waltz through the lane like that untouched was the most pathetic defensive performance I have EVER seen. The only excuse I would accept from the Raptors was that their balls were somehow superglued to their legs and if they moved too much they might rip off... Anything else is unnacceptable.


I don't think this game "locks up MVP for Kobe", for he will have to rely on the Lakers being a higher seed, IMHO. But it sure increased his chances (even as a low seed).


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> Well even though I don't agree with you, I like reading your posts. It creates good arguments and discussion. I got nothing but respect for you.
> 
> 
> You and your copy of Hoosiers on vhs. hehe (j/k)


Yea...it's a shame no one is countering him with a good argument...

Seriously, this thread went down to a kindergarden level for a moment.


----------



## Foulzilla

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



cambyblockingyou said:


> That's kind of the point, he more than doubled his point average but didn't get close to doubling his fg% average. He had a really good shooting night, but not anything that isn't done several times by someone each night in the league. The fact that he his fg% wasn't anything mind blowing really does diminish the feat somewhat in my opinion.


Wow. Do you understand math? One is a percentage, the other is an actual number. Stop trying to equate the two.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Yea...it's a shame no one is countering him with a good argument...
> 
> Seriously, this thread went down to a kindergarden level for a moment.


AKA when you started posting in here. No one was debating that a 5 man team is better than a 1 man team. Me and SeaNet were arguing whether or not Kobe was 'selfish' and he isn't. No one refuted this post I made yet:
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3084122&postcount=494

You're welcome to try though.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I am officially a Kobe fan... He will be added as one of my favorite players now lol.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



sheefo13 said:


> I am officially a Kobe fan... He will be added as one of my favorite players now lol.


Bandwagoner / Goupie. lol


J/k, welcome aboard. The van is going to have alot less room now after last night.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Inside the minds...










*Kwame*: "Can you just give me some of those points to cover my average?"
*Jalen*: "Mo Pete was guarding him half the game yall...the half where he scored all 81!
*Bonner*: "Damn it's a long _walk_ back to Toronto"
*Mihm*: "What's that orange thing Kobe's always holdin and how come I dont have one?"


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I still think Kobe is a horrible person but i respect him for the greatest regular season game in 40 years.


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SHEED! said:


> I still think Kobe is a horrible person but i respect him for the greatest regular season game in 40 years.


Yikes, what makes him a horrible person? Do you even know him? Does the respected media even know the true Kobe? I can't even comment on him past the personal experience of meeting him. We were at this club in L.A. for my cousins B-day party (she is a lawyer there)...and she has a crush on Kobe, low and behold he was there that night and me and my cousin went over an asked him if he could come say happy b-day to our cousin and he went over said "Happy B-Day" and gave her a kiss on the cheek. He seemed like a nice guy. But his personal life is so guarded, no one can comment for sure. He donates to charity, and is active in the community. What's not to like about him? If you're judging him by his on coirt mannerism and aggressivness...then you shouldn't like Rasheed Wallace as a person either. Even though Sheed happens to also be a great person off the court, even though he is an *No masking.* on the court.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> Are you disputing the veracity of my statement? Does it not take an unbelieveable talent and an even bigger ego to drop those kinds of points? It requires you sublimating the entire team and offense to your scoring for a night.


Nonsense. Bryant was shooting at a *far* greater efficiency than any of his teammates could dream of mustering, as a group. Bryant would have been hurting his team to pass up shots, because the shots he gave up would have been shot by other players at lower efficiency.

It may take ego, which all the great players throughout history have had. It takes scorer's confidence. But it wasn't selfish, nor was he "sublimating his team." Last night, he was an offense himself and a better offense than any team offense. No _team_ shoots at a 1.4 PPS clip.

I realize you hate Kobe, and that's fine. But try to objectively analyze these things, rather than knee-jerk assuming that any time a player takes a lot of shots he hurt his team. That's an incredibly simplistic and incredibly wrong viewpoint. Many times a player is simply the best option, so the shots gravitate to him.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

This is a beyond incredible feat, there really aren't words to describe it, but call me when he can do this against Dahntay Jones and the Memphis Grizzlies.

I've been calling the Toronto Raptors a D-League franchise for 2 years, and they beyond proved that last night.


----------



## KDOS

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I LOVE THIS BOARD, NOT COMPARED TO THE OTHER BOARD IM POSTING. IM JUST DISGUSTED WITH THE PEOPLE THERE. THEY CANT FIND ANYTHING WRONG WITHH KOBES GAME SO THEY TURN INTO "HE'A RAPIST THOUGH" ARGUMENT..pathetic.


----------



## 2chessy

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

To score 81p is unhuman but to do it in the NBA is even more crazy. The raps maybe the worst team in the league but i mean they are a NBA team, the team isn't filled with ameturs they are pros who have played ball for a long time. I haven't seen the game but i will soon but i guess he was in the so called "zone" that you all know about and if a player like kobe gets in it i can understand why people call himselfish. But at the same time i found it odd that doesnt score a double-double.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> Maybe when you grow up you'll learn to appreciate the joy of watching 5 players functioning seemlessly as a single entity, but probably not.


That takes five good or better players, which is rare to see today with the salary cap. On teams where there is one great player and a couple mediocre players and the rest of the players are filler, you will not see five players functioning seamlessly and equally, for a simple reason: It's an inefficient system for the personnel because it fails to fully leverage the assets the team does have.

The Pistons have five good or better players. They function in the seamless, equal manner you seem to have a preference for. Because that's efficient and maximizes the Pistons' strengths: diversity of weapons and skills.

The Lakers have one great player, one inconsistently good player and a bunch of filler. Playing Pistons-type ball would be foolish because it would give players like Mihm or Vujacic or Brown a greater role than they are capable of fulfilling and let a lot of Bryant's talents go to waste. Phil Jackson is far too smart a coach to allow such inefficiency.

It's great to have a preference in terms of style, but it's absurd to ignore reality and claim that any system that doesn't conform to your preference is wrong or a bad way to play the game. Every team has different personnel and thus needs a different sort of system to best maximize that personnel. Once you understand that, perhaps you'll enjoy more than two-passes-before-a-shot basketball.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



cambyblockingyou said:


> Incredible efficiency? I wouldn't go that far. There are a few people every night in the league who shoot 60%. I'll call it a very good shooting night, but not great. definitely not incredible. The fact is that when other top scorers shoot 60% for a night they drop 50, maybe 55. Makes the 81 points seem doable. still an amazing feat but it does diminish it somewhat in my opinion.


No player in the league has a TS% of 73.47% (or whatever it was).


----------



## Samael

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I watched th replay of the game and it was truly amazing, I tried to avoid going to these boards last night because I know it's gonna be quite a mess and it is.

All I can say about this performance is that, it is only appropriate that 
"From now on, all Raptors fans should refer to Kobe as GOD!!!!"


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Minstrel said:


> That takes five good or better players, which is rare to see today with the salary cap. On teams where there is one great player and a couple mediocre players and the rest of the players are filler, you will not see five players functioning seamlessly and equally, for a simple reason: It's an inefficient system for the personnel because it fails to fully leverage the assets the team does have.
> 
> The Pistons have five good or better players. They function in the seamless, equal manner you seem to have a preference for. Because that's efficient and maximizes the Pistons' strengths: diversity of weapons and skills.
> 
> The Lakers have one great player, one inconsistently good player and a bunch of filler. Playing Pistons-type ball would be foolish because it would give players like Mihm or Vujacic or Brown a greater role than they are capable of fulfilling and let a lot of Bryant's talents go to waste. Phil Jackson is far too smart a coach to allow such inefficiency.
> 
> It's great to have a preference in terms of style, but it's absurd to ignore reality and claim that any system that doesn't conform to your preference is wrong or a bad way to play the game. Every team has different personnel and thus needs a different sort of system to best maximize that personnel. Once you understand that, perhaps you'll enjoy more than two-passes-before-a-shot basketball.


 One of my favorite posters here, hands down.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Whack Arnolds said:


> AKA when you started posting in here. No one was debating that a 5 man team is better than a 1 man team. Me and SeaNet were arguing whether or not Kobe was 'selfish' and he isn't. No one refuted this post I made yet:
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3084122&postcount=494
> 
> You're welcome to try though.


:rofl: So you actually think the Lakers would have had MORE team success if Kobe played as selfish then as he did now? And you actually think you _STUMPED_ people with that statement? Even Kobe would be rolling his eyes at you right now. This is even more absurd than you saying Vince Carter is a more selfish player than Kobe or you randomly relating the movie "Hoosiers" to a persons age and preference of "team ball." Please man, just stop now before you dig yourself a deeper hole. Usually I wouldn't even bother with drivel like this because it's spewed all over the place on message boards with people who just want attention, but this is almost beyond that. 

I am not a Kobe hater nor am I a Kobe lover. I'm just a third party observer who was amazed at his performance last night...but can't the fanboys come up with a better representative to help convince us unbiased observers that Kobe isn't the biggest ballhog in the NBA?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Minstrel said:


> That takes five good or better players, which is rare to see today with the salary cap. On teams where there is one great player and a couple mediocre players and the rest of the players are filler, you will not see five players functioning seamlessly and equally, for a simple reason: It's an inefficient system for the personnel because it fails to fully leverage the assets the team does have.
> 
> The Pistons have five good or better players. They function in the seamless, equal manner you seem to have a preference for. Because that's efficient and maximizes the Pistons' strengths: diversity of weapons and skills.
> 
> The Lakers have one great player, one inconsistently good player and a bunch of filler. Playing Pistons-type ball would be foolish because it would give players like Mihm or Vujacic or Brown a greater role than they are capable of fulfilling and let a lot of Bryant's talents go to waste. Phil Jackson is far too smart a coach to allow such inefficiency.
> 
> It's great to have a preference in terms of style, but it's absurd to ignore reality and claim that any system that doesn't conform to your preference is wrong or a bad way to play the game. Every team has different personnel and thus needs a different sort of system to best maximize that personnel. Once you understand that, perhaps you'll enjoy more than two-passes-before-a-shot basketball.


This is why I look forward to reading your posts! You are one of the best posters on bbbnet. :cheers:


----------



## Pnack

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Minstrel said:


> That takes five good or better players, which is rare to see today with the salary cap. On teams where there is one great player and a couple mediocre players and the rest of the players are filler, you will not see five players functioning seamlessly and equally, for a simple reason: It's an inefficient system for the personnel because it fails to fully leverage the assets the team does have.
> 
> The Pistons have five good or better players. They function in the seamless, equal manner you seem to have a preference for. Because that's efficient and maximizes the Pistons' strengths: diversity of weapons and skills.
> 
> The Lakers have one great player, one inconsistently good player and a bunch of filler. Playing Pistons-type ball would be foolish because it would give players like Mihm or Vujacic or Brown a greater role than they are capable of fulfilling and let a lot of Bryant's talents go to waste. Phil Jackson is far too smart a coach to allow such inefficiency.
> 
> It's great to have a preference in terms of style, but it's absurd to ignore reality and claim that any system that doesn't conform to your preference is wrong or a bad way to play the game. Every team has different personnel and thus needs a different sort of system to best maximize that personnel. Once you understand that, perhaps you'll enjoy more than two-passes-before-a-shot basketball.


seanet owned lol...


----------



## Pnack

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



arenas809 said:


> This is a beyond incredible feat, there really aren't words to describe it, but call me when he can do this against Dahntay Jones and the Memphis Grizzlies.
> 
> I've been calling the Toronto Raptors a D-League franchise for 2 years, and they beyond proved that last night.


same thing would have happened against the mavs if was left in the game. There like the 3rd best team in the nba...


----------



## madskillz1_99

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Minstrel said:


> That takes five good or better players, which is rare to see today with the salary cap. On teams where there is one great player and a couple mediocre players and the rest of the players are filler, you will not see five players functioning seamlessly and equally, for a simple reason: It's an inefficient system for the personnel because it fails to fully leverage the assets the team does have.
> 
> The Pistons have five good or better players. They function in the seamless, equal manner you seem to have a preference for. Because that's efficient and maximizes the Pistons' strengths: diversity of weapons and skills.
> 
> The Lakers have one great player, one inconsistently good player and a bunch of filler. Playing Pistons-type ball would be foolish because it would give players like Mihm or Vujacic or Brown a greater role than they are capable of fulfilling and let a lot of Bryant's talents go to waste. Phil Jackson is far too smart a coach to allow such inefficiency.
> 
> It's great to have a preference in terms of style, but it's absurd to ignore reality and claim that any system that doesn't conform to your preference is wrong or a bad way to play the game. Every team has different personnel and thus needs a different sort of system to best maximize that personnel. Once you understand that, perhaps you'll enjoy more than two-passes-before-a-shot basketball.


<strike>That should shut seanet up for a while. Well Done! :cheers:</strike>

*Cute little potshots don't help anything and are not allowed.*


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Minstrel said:


> That takes five good or better players, which is rare to see today with the salary cap. On teams where there is one great player and a couple mediocre players and the rest of the players are filler, you will not see five players functioning seamlessly and equally, for a simple reason: It's an inefficient system for the personnel because it fails to fully leverage the assets the team does have.
> 
> The Pistons have five good or better players. They function in the seamless, equal manner you seem to have a preference for. Because that's efficient and maximizes the Pistons' strengths: diversity of weapons and skills.
> 
> The Lakers have one great player, one inconsistently good player and a bunch of filler. Playing Pistons-type ball would be foolish because it would give players like Mihm or Vujacic or Brown a greater role than they are capable of fulfilling and let a lot of Bryant's talents go to waste. Phil Jackson is far too smart a coach to allow such inefficiency.
> 
> It's great to have a preference in terms of style, but it's absurd to ignore reality and claim that any system that doesn't conform to your preference is wrong or a bad way to play the game. Every team has different personnel and thus needs a different sort of system to best maximize that personnel. Once you understand that, perhaps you'll enjoy more than two-passes-before-a-shot basketball.


I said nothing about equality. One guy can be the man and everyone else can still be involved. The whole concept of working together as a team seems so foreign to so many of you that you can't even understand how it can be applied in multiple ways, and think that I want every team to play like the Pistons. One guy can still definitively be 'the Man' while everyone else stays involved. You all like to compare Kobe to MJ so much. Try watching some championship Bulls teams. MJ was definitively 'the Man,' but the other players got to be part of the game plan too.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



madskillz1_99 said:


> That should shut seanet up for a while. Well Done! :cheers:


Keep dreamin' bro.


----------



## GNG

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I LOVE THIS BOARD, NOT COMPARED TO THE OTHER BOARD IM POSTING. IM JUST DISGUSTED WITH THE PEOPLE THERE. THEY CANT FIND ANYTHING WRONG WITHH KOBES GAME SO THEY TURN INTO "HE'A RAPIST THOUGH" ARGUMENT..pathetic.


_Some_ people. If you're even halfway-observant, you'll see that even most of the "Kobe haters" are heaping praise on him for accomplishing this. There's only a handful of people trying to nitpick his game on Sunday.

Some of the homers' persecution complex can also be looked to as a reason why many posters don't like your favorite player.


----------



## kflo

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> I said nothing about equality. One guy can be the man and everyone else can still be involved. The whole concept of working together as a team seems so foreign to so many of you that you can't even understand how it can be applied in multiple ways, and think that I want every team to play like the Pistons. One guy can still definitively be 'the Man' while everyone else stays involved. You all like to compare Kobe to MJ so much. Try watching some championship Bulls teams. MJ was definitively 'the Man,' but the other players got to be part of the game plan too.


again, are you saying the lakers should be a better team with the talent they have? that jordan would have this team performing significantly better?


----------



## Kirk64

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



arenas809 said:


> This is a beyond incredible feat, there really aren't words to describe it, but call me when he can do this against Dahntay Jones and the Memphis Grizzlies.
> 
> I've been calling the Toronto Raptors a D-League franchise for 2 years, and they beyond proved that last night.


Better tell that to the Pacers, Nets and Heat, all of whom they have beaten this year.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> I said nothing about equality. One guy can be the man and everyone else can still be involved. The whole concept of working together as a team seems so foreign to so many of you that you can't even understand how it can be applied in multiple ways, and think that I want every team to play like the Pistons. One guy can still definitively be 'the Man' while everyone else stays involved. You all like to compare Kobe to MJ so much. Try watching some championship Bulls teams. MJ was definitively 'the Man,' but the other players got to be part of the game plan too.


Watch Jordan before he had skilled teammates. He played a lot like Kobe Bryant. He carried the scoring load and passed only when it was necessary or when it would lead to a clear and easy basket for a teammate.

The championship Bulls teams had a Hall of Famer in Pippen and multiple other skilled players, in addition to Jordan. The current Lakers do not. Therefore, they cannot possibly play the same way, and Kobe cannot play the way Jordan did on those teams.

What you don't seem to understand is that a pass is not an inherent "good thing." It's like every other tool in basketball: a positive when circumstances allow for it to improve the team's chances of success. It doesn't _always_ improve a team's chances for success. A pass improves a team's chances for success when it exploits the current defensive alignment or it forces the defense to move, allowing the defense to be exploited in the near future.

When you have multiple skilled players, passing is often a great way to force the defense to move and adjust and create exploitable holes. When you have one great player and a group of marginal players, passes rarely cause the defense to move and adjust. The defense will freely allow open shots to poor shooters. Therefore, passing achieves no gain and, in fact, hurts the team's success chances because it takes the ball out of the hands of their only truly skilled player for valuable seconds of the shot clock.

For someone so condescending about the basketball knowledge of everyone you disagree with, you betray a very simplistic view of the game that carries no deeper analysis. Your entire view of basketball offense seems to boil down to "Passing is always a positive, and if a player doesn't do it to some arbitrary degree, regardless of circumstances, he's being selfish and hurting his team."

That's irrational and incorrect.


----------



## Kirk64

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



SeaNet said:


> I said nothing about equality. One guy can be the man and everyone else can still be involved. The whole concept of working together as a team seems so foreign to so many of you that you can't even understand how it can be applied in multiple ways, and think that I want every team to play like the Pistons. One guy can still definitively be 'the Man' while everyone else stays involved. You all like to compare Kobe to MJ so much. Try watching some championship Bulls teams. MJ was definitively 'the Man,' but the other players got to be part of the game plan too.


He tried that last year. Had a career-high six assists per game, which is also high for a SG, and they didn't win. So he is trying something different this year, and they are winning more. His assist per game are still pretty good for a SG, so he is still getting people involved.


----------



## One on One

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Kobe leads SGs in assists.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



kflo said:


> again, are you saying the lakers should be a better team with the talent they have? that jordan would have this team performing significantly better?


I'm making no such claims in the positive or negative wrt/ Kobe Jordan comparisons if one were on the other team etc. Wrt/ the first question, yes, if Kobe used his talents to get more people involved, the Lakers would be a better team than they are now. There are guys on that team that can hit open shots. Kobe draws enough attention that he should be able to set guys up for good looks. But that isn't what he's interested in doing most nights.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Hey SeaNet, this morning, Scottie Pippen said that Kobe is much superior at the mental aspect of the game than Michael Jordan at age 27.

Needless to say, Scottie Pippen has the credentials to determine this.

Your thoughts? Be sure not to cop-out and let us know that Pippen has never played with Kobe, now. Pippen does have a television, just like you, and he's been hanging out in Laker Land, unlike you.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

I'm not going to sit here and read a million posts, but if this has already been answered, sorry. Does anyone know when this game is going to be shown on ESPN Classic? 

Just beyond ridiculous. Strictly looking at the stats, this is bar none the greatest scoring output in the sport's history. Better than Wilt's 100 when you take into account the era's as well as Wilt's 63 FGA to Kobe's 46. Just absolutely insane. All I can say is I can't wait to watch this game.


----------



## JNice

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

..

Wow, 38 pages, impressive.

Nothing you can really say. I almost shat myself this morning when I woke up and checked RealGM real quick for the daily NBA news. Amazing. Too bad I didn't get to see it.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Minstrel said:


> Watch Jordan before he had skilled teammates. He played a lot like Kobe Bryant. He carried the scoring load and passed only when it was necessary or when it would lead to a clear and easy basket for a teammate.


Yeah, except he did so while still being the best all-around player in the game. in 1988 he scored 35 ppg and won DPOTY and MVP without good teammates (pippen was a rookie and not that good, rest of the team was garbage at best) and still made the second round of the playoffs.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Minstrel said:


> That takes five good or better players, which is rare to see today with the salary cap.


There's been a salary cap since the early 80s. Where people got this idea that the salary cap was invented in 1999 lockout or some recent time, i have no clue.


----------



## cambyblockingyou

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Premier said:


> No player in the league has a TS% of 73.47% (or whatever it was).


For 1 game? i hardly believe that.


----------



## GTA Addict

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Pippen is one of my favorite players but I've never trusted any of his analysis, which Minstrel has accurately described as pretty groupthink. He often says things just to say them. Like when he said LeBron was the best player in the league on ESPN then the crew said, "wait, during the break you just said he WASN'T the best player," and he was speechless. That's not to say he's completely wrong about this, but "much superior" at the mental aspect than MJ? Sounds like typical Pip "analysis"


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

SeaNet must really be working OT on Minstrel's last post.

And to GTA I remember that, weren't more people wondering about ESPN themselves and the role they play in the Lebron hype machine?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

RIDICULOUS.

By far the greatest performance I have ever witnessed in any sports event, ever.

I was cheering for him to get to 80.


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



GTA Addict said:


> Pippen is one of my favorite players but I've never trusted any of his analysis, which Minstrel has accurately described as pretty groupthink. He often says things just to say them. Like when he said LeBron was the best player in the league on ESPN then the crew said, "wait, during the break you just said he WASN'T the best player," and he was speechless. That's not to say he's completely wrong about this, but "much superior" at the mental aspect than MJ? Sounds like typical Pip "analysis"


Saying that is a groupthink statement? I've never heard anybody else call Kobe mentally superior at the same age than MJ.


----------



## GTA Addict

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Spriggan said:


> Saying that is a groupthink statement? I've never heard anybody else call Kobe mentally superior at the same age than MJ.


That statement in particular is not a groupthink statement. I just don't trust his analysis because most of it is groupthink and he seems to say things just to say them.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



cambyblockingyou said:


> Yeah, except he did so while still being the best all-around player in the game. in 1988 he scored 35 ppg and won DPOTY and MVP without good teammates (pippen was a rookie and not that good, rest of the team was garbage at best) and still made the second round of the playoffs.


None of my argument regarded whether Kobe is as good as Jordan. I've said pretty explicitly, in the current thread devoted to that topic, that Jordan was superior.

I simply said that Jordan played in the same way as Kobe, offensively.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



cambyblockingyou said:


> There's been a salary cap since the early 80s. Where people got this idea that the salary cap was invented in 1999 lockout or some recent time, i have no clue.


Since the mid-80s, actually. And I was simply using "salary caps" as short-hand for escalation in salaries making salary caps restrictive. Salary caps pretty much were irrelevant until the mid-90s or so. Since then, teams can rarely put together collections of talent that the '80s Lakers or Celtics, for example, put together.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Pippen played with Jordan for years and years, and has been involved with the Lakers a lot this year (helping Lamar, as a favor to Phil) and I think he is in position to make good judgements on them. 

His opinions about McGrady, LeBron, Duncan, Garnett and other players he hasn't had any experience with, and may not even watch that often, may be groupthink type opinions, but he doesn't have the same experience with them.


----------



## aNgelo5

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

ohhh im sorry guys, you guys didn't here the news the so called "lakers" how ever they are, are changing there name to "Team Kobe".


----------



## Blink4

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



aNgelo5 said:


> ohhh im sorry guys, you guys didn't here the news the so called "lakers" how ever they are, are changing there name to "Team Kobe".


Now that there is a quality post.


----------



## moss_is_1

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

that game was insane..i started watching with about 10 minutes left...


----------



## Burn

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Originally Posted by Burn 
Wilt also had a 55 rebound game. Let's not compare players against Wilt. 



"No comparision, Kobe's is better."

Haha, I'll assume you're joking. Good one! :clown:


----------



## X-Factor

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*




Burn said:


> Originally Posted by Burn
> Wilt also had a 55 rebound game. Let's not compare players against Wilt.
> 
> 
> 
> "No comparision, Kobe's is better."
> 
> Haha, I'll assume you're joking. Good one! :clown:


Wait... what?


----------



## Burn

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*

Please don't eavesdrop.


----------



## BullFan16

*O-ver-rated*

Im willing and expecting to take the bashing from the laker fans...

81 points...impressive to say the least... but...46 shots

next closest to him in shot attempts was 11 by smush...

2 assists.... what a team player!!!

High Scorers of the game
Kobe Bryant - 81
Smush Parker - 13
Chris Mihm - 12
Lamar Odom - 8
Kwame Brown/Sasha Vujacic- 3


im sorry but thats rediculos....ur 5th leading scorer in a game should NOT be scoring 3 points...unless ur a Jr. High team scoring 35 points in a game...

congrats Kobe..81 points is remarkable....but my player of the game is from the losing team...Mr. Mike James...26 pts., 10-15 shooting, and 10 assists

im sad that basketball has come to praise such INDIVIDUAL performances...I liked the days when there was more of a vision of TEAM basketball...the days of the celtic dynasty...sure i wasnt old enough to see it....but ive seen many games from back then and those where the days of great basketball...the days of Magic, Bird, Jordan, Maravich, ect..


i dont like all the ppl saying kobe's in a league of his own vs. them...or people saying hes even close to the jordans, magics, birds.....


just my two cents


----------



## Arti

*Re: O-ver-rated*

Ha-ter.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: O-ver-rated*



BullFan16 said:


> Im willing and expecting to take the bashing from the laker fans...
> 
> 81 points...impressive to say the least... but...46 shots
> 
> next closest to him in shot attempts was 11 by smush...
> 
> 2 assists.... what a team player!!!
> 
> High Scorers of the game
> Kobe Bryant - 81
> Smush Parker - 13
> Chris Mihm - 12
> Lamar Odom - 8
> Kwame Brown/Sasha Vujacic- 3
> 
> 
> im sorry but thats rediculos....ur 5th leading scorer in a game should NOT be scoring 3 points...unless ur a Jr. High team scoring 35 points in a game...
> 
> congrats Kobe..81 points is remarkable....but my player of the game is from the losing team...Mr. Mike James...26 pts., 10-15 shooting, and 10 assists
> 
> im sad that basketball has come to praise such INDIVIDUAL performances...I liked the days when there was more of a vision of TEAM basketball...the days of the celtic dynasty...sure i wasnt old enough to see it....but ive seen many games from back then and those where the days of great basketball...the days of Magic, Bird, Jordan, Maravich, ect..
> 
> 
> i dont like all the ppl saying kobe's in a league of his own vs. them...or people saying hes even close to the jordans, magics, birds.....
> 
> 
> just my two cents


repped


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> :rofl: So you actually think the Lakers would have had MORE team success if Kobe played as selfish then as he did now?


Please point me to where I said this? All I said was, that Kobe ISN'T selfish. And it is obvious in the fact that he toned down his game to be a 'sidekick', even though he so very obviously is the person who has the talent, intelligence, and capabilities of leading a team. He was living a lie, and doing so in order for the teams success. How can you refute this?



> And you actually think you _STUMPED_ people with that statement?


I wasn't asking if and who believed it. I believe it, and I'm making the argument. You have yet to come up with something factual as to back up YOUR side of the argument. Fact actually leans more towards my argument, which not many people (Kobe fans) may have been arble to articulate into words. But they could have been thinking the same. Just as MJ toned down his game for the triangle offense when PJ and Pip came onto the team...Kobe started off toning down his game in order to fill the role which was needed, and that was be Shaq's sidekick. Even then, he was still the second best player in the league. But over years of toning down his natural capabilities, that would drive someone crazy to only be half the person or player they are capable of being. THAT'S why Kobe wanted to be able to lead a team. He has the god given skill , work ethic and ability to do it. You can't hate or even argue against that. Not to mention that even then he was fighting critics who said he is nothing more than sidekick, and he wouldn't be anything w/o Shaq. He keeps proving people wrong, yet he still gets crucified by 'basketball fans'.



> Even Kobe would be rolling his eyes at you right now.


Uhh, ok. I didn't know you were friends with the best bball player in the game today. Tell dude, I said what's up.



> This is even more absurd than you saying Vince Carter is a more selfish player than Kobe


He is, who quits on a team in order to force a trade? What a testicleless move, and about as selfish as you can get. Even when Kobe is out there scoring 81 pts, 62 pts, 51 pts, 45 pts...you can't say he is giving up. What VC did was selfish and gives no respect to the game. Kobe is a bigger player and more importantly a person to do that. Even though Kobe's teammates suck, he still respects them...and the game of basketball. He would never quit like a loser.



> or you randomly relating the movie "Hoosiers" to a persons age and preference of "team ball."


That was all done in jest, my friend. In jest.



> Please man, just stop now before you dig yourself a deeper hole.


In this hole post you still haven't countered any of my arguments. Just made "blah blah comments" such as:


> Even Kobe would be rolling his eyes at you right now.





> Please man, just stop now before you dig yourself a deeper hole.





> And you actually think you _STUMPED_ people with that statement?


You virtually haven't said anything in about two paragraphs to back your side of the argument. Congradulations, Einstein. :clap: 



> Usually I wouldn't even bother with drivel like this because it's spewed all over the place on message boards with people who just want attention, but this is almost beyond that.


I see the mission statement, but where is the methodical execution to prove me wrong? Hahaha.



> I am not a Kobe hater nor am I a Kobe lover. I'm just a third party observer who was amazed at his performance last night...but can't the fanboys come up with a better representative to help convince us unbiased observers that Kobe isn't the biggest ballhog in the NBA?


Jesus, who really uses the term 'ballhog'? That went out in 4th grade. Say that in any organized basketball from middle school and beyond and you will be laughed at. Go say that on the blacktop games in the city and see people either laugh at you, or whoop your *No masking. No, really.* for sounding like such a douche. And yes Kobe is a 'ballhog', mainly cause his teammates suck and lack the fortitude or talent to make or even cap off plays. It still doesn't make Kobe selfish, either way you cut it.


----------



## Ras

*Re: O-ver-rated*

What makes more sense to you; for Kobe to take and make shots efficiently or for him to pass them off to teammates who are going to shoot low percentage shots?


----------



## ChrisWoj

*Re: O-ver-rated*

My response as one indifferent to Kobe (except to mock him for silly things, I think that that is fun)... You're a ****ing moron.

I want you to look at one thing: In the first half Kobe was not on anywhere NEAR the pace to score 81. He had somewhere just under 30, which is still a very good amount for one half... but his team was getting BEAT DOWN. Why? Because his teammates CAN. NOT. SHOOT. The instant he took over in the 3rd Quarter the entire complexion of the game changed drastically.

The instant he took over, the Lakers began to take the Raptors apart. The instant he took over the comeback began. The Lakers won. Kobe Bryant was EASILY the player of the game. Mike James had an amazing game, but his team lost. Not his fault, but they did.

The Lakers won for one reason: KOBE BRYANT.

That is why he is, no matter what you say, the player of the game.

I'm sick to ****ing death of all the idiotic Kobe Bryant topics here, and this one takes the cake.


-Chris.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: O-ver-rated*

You do realize that 81 points on 46 shots is *more* efficient than 26 points on 15 shots, right?


----------



## BullFan16

*Re: O-ver-rated*



Ras said:


> What makes more sense to you; for Kobe to take and make shots efficiently or for him to pass them off to teammates who are going to shoot low percentage shots?



maybe if he lets his teammates shoot more then 5-6 times a game...then they can prove that they can make some hoops them self...and BTW Smoosh Parker is shooting better from the field than kobe...so is mihm, odom, cook, and even the marvelous shooter Kwame Brown


----------



## thrillhouse

*Re: O-ver-rated*



ChrisWoj said:


> My response as one indifferent to Kobe (except to mock him for silly things, I think that that is fun)... You're a ****ing moron.
> 
> I want you to look at one thing: In the first half Kobe was not on anywhere NEAR the pace to score 81. He had somewhere just under 30, which is still a very good amount for one half... but his team was getting BEAT DOWN. Why? Because his teammates CAN. NOT. SHOOT. The instant he took over in the 3rd Quarter the entire complexion of the game changed drastically.
> 
> The instant he took over, the Lakers began to take the Raptors apart. The instant he took over the comeback began. The Lakers won. Kobe Bryant was EASILY the player of the game. Mike James had an amazing game, but his team lost. Not his fault, but they did.
> 
> The Lakers won for one reason: KOBE BRYANT.
> 
> That is why he is, no matter what you say, the player of the game.
> 
> I'm sick to ****ing death of all the idiotic Kobe Bryant topics here, and this one takes the cake.
> 
> 
> -Chris.


thank you, im not a fan of kobe myself but for anyone to think this game was not a sublime performance has no business watching basketball


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: O-ver-rated*

Everyone on this site who knows me knows that I'm not a fan of Kobe Bryant, never have been never will be. But for the love of God, shut the **** up.


----------



## DuMa

*Re: O-ver-rated*

its really phil's fault. he has a closed mind against young players like kwame, smush and odom. he just lets kobe run ragged and let him do whatever he wants. there is no triangle offense. there is no offense. there is no team. there is only kobe.


----------



## ChrisWoj

*Re: O-ver-rated*



BullFan16 said:


> maybe if he lets his teammates shoot more then 5-6 times a game...then they can prove that they can make some hoops them self...and BTW Smoosh Parker is shooting better from the field than kobe...so is mihm, odom, cook, and even the marvelous shooter Kwame Brown


And why is this? Because teams are keying on Kobe Bryant, over-helping on defense to cover him, doubling him, making sure that he doesn't beat them. He's doing all of this through that. In addition to this, last night he was 28/46 from the field. 

**** everything you said, if he's going to shoot 60% from the field all night long, his teammates don't need to take a damn shot. Seriously. That's winning.


----------



## BullFan16

*Re: O-ver-rated*

im having fun lookin at how pissed off ppl r getting... its funny....im just trying to go againts the norm....


im not saying that kobes game wasnt anything mere of remarkable but im juss trying to look at the other side of things...every1 concentrates on Kobes game...im juss trying to write bout the other side of things


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: O-ver-rated*



BullFan16 said:


> Im willing and expecting to take the bashing from the laker fans...
> 
> 81 points...impressive to say the least... but...46 shots
> 
> next closest to him in shot attempts was 11 by smush...
> 
> 2 assists.... what a team player!!!
> 
> High Scorers of the game
> Kobe Bryant - 81
> Smush Parker - 13
> Chris Mihm - 12
> Lamar Odom - 8
> Kwame Brown/Sasha Vujacic- 3
> 
> 
> im sorry but thats rediculos....ur 5th leading scorer in a game should NOT be scoring 3 points...unless ur a Jr. High team scoring 35 points in a game...
> 
> congrats Kobe..81 points is remarkable....but my player of the game is from the losing team...Mr. Mike James...26 pts., 10-15 shooting, and 10 assists
> 
> im sad that basketball has come to praise such INDIVIDUAL performances...I liked the days when there was more of a vision of TEAM basketball...the days of the celtic dynasty...sure i wasnt old enough to see it....but ive seen many games from back then and those where the days of great basketball...the days of Magic, Bird, Jordan, Maravich, ect..
> 
> 
> i dont like all the ppl saying kobe's in a league of his own vs. them...or people saying hes even close to the jordans, magics, birds.....
> 
> 
> just my two cents


Maravich? LMAO Maravich can't hold Kobe's jock.

And yes, he took 46 shots, and he scored 81 pts. Thats pretty damn good efficiency. Many players have taken 40+ shots before in a game, yet only two have scored above 80 pts. Thats just ridiculous, I assume you don't think that Wilts 100 pts was amazing. Yes, you can give player of the game to Mike James, whos team got blown out. Kobe's team was down big, so he exploded and his team got the win. That says more than a statline of 26/10.


----------



## BullFan16

*Re: O-ver-rated*



DuMa said:


> its really phil's fault. he has a closed mind against young players like kwame, smush and odom. he just lets kobe run ragged and let him do whatever he wants. there is no triangle offense. there is no offense. there is no team. there is only kobe.



well said


----------



## Lynx

*Re: O-ver-rated*

:whatever:

Aye...

You need to follow Laker games than looking at the box score.


----------



## ChrisWoj

*Re: O-ver-rated*



BullFan16 said:


> im having fun lookin at how pissed off ppl r getting... its funny....im just trying to go againts the norm....
> 
> 
> im not saying that kobes game wasnt anything mere of remarkable but im juss trying to look at the other side of things...every1 concentrates on Kobes game...im juss trying to write bout the other side of things


There is thinking outside the box, and there is being a moron.

This is the latter.

I'm sick to death of Kobe ****ing Bryant. Seriously. He's amazing, but I'm sick of all of the hype and all of the detractors, just watch the man play, he's talented, and this is a Lakers team that simply CAN NOT WIN without him taking a ton of shots and scoring at a high efficiency, like last night. Without him this is a lottery team.


-Chris.


----------



## socco

*Re: O-ver-rated*

The only problem I had with that game is that his teammates only had 9 shots in the entire 2nd half. I remember somebody saying that all of Kobe's points came within the offense. Sure, when the offense is to give Kobe the ball and get out of the way. But still, when somebody's playing as good as he was, why not take all those shots? Like Sir Patchwork said, Kobe had a very efficient night. Now if it had taken him 90 shots to put up those numbers that's definately a concern, but it wasn't just your average performance with more shot attempts.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: O-ver-rated*



BullFan16 said:


> im having fun lookin at how pissed off ppl r getting... its funny....im just trying to go againts the norm....
> 
> 
> im not saying that kobes game wasnt anything mere of remarkable but im juss trying to look at the other side of things...every1 concentrates on Kobes game...im juss trying to write bout the other side of things


Backpedalling your way right out of the thread. Atleast you did it early.


----------



## ChrisWoj

*Re: O-ver-rated*



socco said:


> The only problem I had with that game is that his teammates only had 9 shots in the entire 2nd half. I remember somebody saying that all of Kobe's points came within the offense. Sure, when the offense is to give Kobe the ball and get out of the way. But still, when somebody's playing as good as he was, why not take all those shots? Like Sir Patchwork said, Kobe had a very efficient night. Now if it had taken him 90 shots to put up those numbers that's definately a concern, but it wasn't just your average performance with more shot attempts.


If the strategy wins the game. The strategy is good. Thats my opinion on it. They were losing badly when he spread it around more, so he took over the game. And they won.


----------



## Minstrel

*Re: O-ver-rated*



BullFan16 said:


> im having fun lookin at how pissed off ppl r getting... its funny....im just trying to go againts the norm....


Going against the norm is a good thing if you're making logical points. Your points, however, weren't logical or particularly insightful. Anyone can look at a box score, select the lowest stat from a player's line and rant about it.

Bryant scored 81 points in a _ridiculously_ efficient manner. It's ironic that you highlighted the 46 shots, because the 46 shots is the first thing that struck me, as well, from the statistics. However, I was amazed that Bryant got 81 points on _only_ 46 shots.

A player taking 46 shots is a very good thing if that player is scoring at 1.4 points per shot attempt. His teammates certainly weren't shooting at that efficiency, so any shots Kobe passed up, for a teammate to take, would have hurt the team.

Mike James had a fine game. Kobe Bryant had one of the best games in NBA history.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



aNgelo5 said:


> ohhh im sorry guys, you guys didn't here the news the so called "lakers" how ever they are, are changing there name to "Team Kobe".



What I'd really like to know is how many hours did it take you to write that and post it?


----------



## SeaNet

I'm a little disappointed that this thread is slowing down less than 2500 views from 20,000.


----------



## Cap

*Re: O-ver-rated*



SeaNet said:


> repped


lmao, "repped". How someone has the guts to show their face in a thread where they just got physically abused with nothing but calm, collected logic....well it takes a lot of balls. The haterade is strong with you.


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: O-ver-rated*

Minstrel is sonning everyone, and SeaNet continues to ignore the post directed at him. Weren't you the one talking about all these childish posters, standing on a soap box as if you were better than everyone? 

lol.


----------



## sologigolos

*Re: O-ver-rated*

i'm a huuuuge kobe hater and a huge AI/PP fanboy. however,

if it was AI or PP that took over the game when the team was down by 17 and just took over the game to win it by 20, i'm sure the response on the board would be a whole lot different. what the hell can a man do if he passes the ball and his teammates can't put it in the basket?

kobe's not the only selfish guy in the league. so why ain't there more 80+ point game performaces? why aren't there 60+ point performances? getting that many good shots and knocking them down, that's tough

if you're playing on a team with 5 3rd graders against a junior high team, don't tell me you're not taking almost every single shot of that game.

come on, be a hater, not an ignorant *******.


----------



## GBFanJ

I'm sick of all of this right now. It was near impossible for me to watch SportsCenter today because they kept talking about HIM (I'm not going to even say his name anymore because it makes me want to throw up). THIS WAS OLD 10 MINUTES AFTER THE GAME ENDED! LET IT DIE ALREADY! He scored 81 points, now it's over. WHO CARES ANYMORE!!!

:curse: :rocket: :upset: 

:curse: :rocket: :upset:


----------



## Tragedy

GBFanJ said:


> I'm sick of all of this right now. It was near impossible for me to watch SportsCenter today because they kept talking about HIM (I'm not going to even say his name anymore because it makes me want to throw up). THIS WAS OLD 10 MINUTES AFTER THE GAME ENDED! LET IT DIE ALREADY! He scored 81 points, now it's over. WHO CARES ANYMORE!!!
> 
> :curse: :rocket: :upset:
> 
> :curse: :rocket: :upset:


 It's not gonna be old for a long time man. Its kinda like breaking the Home Run record in baseball, but in one night (because we all know, 100 points is just damn near impossible).


----------



## BBB

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Brooklyn said:


> Now that u bring more "Stu....ty" to the table, Its doesnt matter if they are rebuilding. The hwaks are rebuilding and not allow 81 pts.


But were the Hawks playing against the Lakers on the night that Kobe was just simply unstoppable to say the least? I think not.

Good effort though, buddy.


----------



## BBB

*Re: O-ver-rated*



BullFan16 said:


> im having fun lookin at how pissed off ppl r getting... its funny....im just trying to go againts the norm....
> 
> 
> im not saying that kobes game wasnt anything mere of remarkable but im juss trying to look at the other side of things...every1 concentrates on Kobes game...im juss trying to write bout the other side of things


And you're doing a damn good job of making a fool out of yourself in the process, I must say.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



cambyblockingyou said:


> For 1 game? i hardly believe that.


You stated that players in the league have averages of 60% shooting (FG% mind you) which Kobe was able to do for one game. I stated that no player averages his TS% for that one game (which is rational logic). There may be some players who have had more efficient games than Kobe. None of those players were able to score as much points *while still being that efficient.*


----------



## BBB

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



cambyblockingyou said:


> uhh... is it just me or is it just not as impressive since he only shot 60%. If you're going to drop 81, you better not be missing that much. 60% is a very good shooting night; it's not a 46FGA good though.





cambyblockingyou said:


> Am i serious the only person who thinks that when your point total exceeds your field goal percentage for a game _by 20_... that's not a really great game. maybe you should have held back just a tad. again maybe that's just me.





cambyblockingyou said:


> That's still 10 less than his point total. i'm not saying it isn't still amazing, but it does diminish it somewhat. most guys have 50 point games when they shoot 60%. it just isn't nearly as impressive.





cambyblockingyou said:


> Why should they, teams obviously have a much harder time getting hot than individuals. But individuals shoot 60% all the time. it just isn't that impressive. still impressive but definitely diminished. i expect when someone has a ridiculous game they pretty much were perfect and didn't miss. here he seemed to miss 4 out of 10 times.





cambyblockingyou said:


> That's kind of the point, he more than doubled his point average but didn't get close to doubling his fg% average. He had a really good shooting night, but not anything that isn't done several times by someone each night in the league. The fact that he his fg% wasn't anything mind blowing really does diminish the feat somewhat in my opinion.





cambyblockingyou said:


> Incredible efficiency? I wouldn't go that far. There are a few people every night in the league who shoot 60%. I'll call it a very good shooting night, but not great. definitely not incredible. The fact is that when other top scorers shoot 60% for a night they drop 50, maybe 55. Makes the 81 points seem doable. still an amazing feat but it does diminish it somewhat in my opinion.


:Rofl:


----------



## BenDengGo

GBFanJ said:


> I'm sick of all of this right now. It was near impossible for me to watch SportsCenter today because they kept talking about HIM (I'm not going to even say his name anymore because it makes me want to throw up). THIS WAS OLD 10 MINUTES AFTER THE GAME ENDED! LET IT DIE ALREADY! He scored 81 points, now it's over. WHO CARES ANYMORE!!!
> 
> :curse: :rocket: :upset:


----------



## GBFanJ

Whatever that last post was made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## BenDengGo

I'm still stunned about yesterdays game, 81 points is just a new dimension....40+ game sound like tiny crap if you think about that kobe doubled it.

cant wait for the dvd i ordered


----------



## JT

81 points! Eighty_one points. It's all I can think about...I must have 81 on the brain.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

My only question is if this game had been against Seattle would Danny Fortson have sent Kobe to the hospital?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



On Thre3 said:


> Like somone said, you are not a fan of basketball if you hate on this performance. Do everyone a favor and stop posting here.


By the way, it's always a really stupid argument when somebody says "You're not a fan of basketball if you don't {insert whatever I like and you don't here}"


----------



## Blink4

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Mavericks_Fan said:


> By the way, it's always a really stupid argument when somebody says "You're not a fan of basketball if you don't {insert whatever I like and you don't here}"


In that case he's right though


----------



## Whack Arnolds

BenDengGo said:


> I'm still stunned about yesterdays game, 81 points is just a new dimension....40+ game sound like tiny crap if you think about that kobe doubled it.
> 
> cant wait for the dvd i ordered


Where from? And is its contents just the 81 point game?


----------



## Whack Arnolds

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



BBB said:


> :Rofl:


In all those posts, kid has no clue what he is talking about. :eek8: :dead:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Blink4 said:


> In that case he's right though


Actually, he's not.


----------



## JT

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Mavericks_Fan said:


> Actually, he's not.


Yes he is


----------



## Spriggan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Mavericks_Fan said:


> Actually, he's not.


Yes, I am. And it's not an argument, it's called an opinion.

If you talk trash about Kobe about his 81 point game, you don't like the game of basketball. Just something you'll have to live with.


----------



## shobe42

Mavericks_Fan said:


> My only question is if this game had been against Seattle would Danny Fortson have sent Kobe to the hospital?


just curious... now that we've seen what he can do...remember how hot he was v.s. you guys?? what do you think he could have scored the whole game?? i believe he had 30 in that 3rd quarter and he seemed to be reheating up as the quarter was ending... 100 seems out of reach, but 90something??


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



sherako said:


> Yes he is


Actually, he's not.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

shobe42 said:


> just curious... now that we've seen what he can do...remember how hot he was v.s. you guys?? what do you think he could have scored the whole game?? i believe he had 30 in that 3rd quarter and he seemed to be reheating up as the quarter was ending... 100 seems out of reach, but 90something??


Honestly I wouldn't even venture a guess. So many variables...you know how it is with the hot hand. I do worry that if Kobe had continued playing Josh Howard might've ended up getting a nice suspension though, if you know what I mean. The kid's a baller but he definitely has a mean streak in him. Although he has done better about keeping it in check this year.


----------



## Dissonance

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Honestly I wouldn't even venture a guess. So many variables...you know how it is with the hot hand. I do worry that if Kobe had continued playing Josh Howard might've ended up getting a nice suspension though, if you know what I mean. The kid's a baller but he definitely has a mean streak in him. Although he has done better about keeping it in check this year.


Yeah, and what a message that would send, we're so pathetic that we can't stop Kobe unless we try and knock him out of the game or put him on his ***. Hey, stop him by actually stopping him within the game or if they can't, oh, well that's their problem. Otherwise, it's bull****. Besides, he'd probably come right back and keep doing what he was doing.


----------



## BenDengGo

Whack Arnolds said:


> Where from? And is its contents just the 81 point game?


do you know pontel? they tape U.S. games (nba,nfl,mlb) and sell them (i think mostly abroad for people who have to option to watch games).

some guy on ebay sold the game just the other day.

he said its the whole game, whole coverage, as it was shown in the states...so players-intro and post game interviews.

cost me 10€ including postage, i hope it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, and what a message that would send, we're so pathetic that we can't stop Kobe unless we try and knock him out of the game or put him on his ***. Hey, stop him by actually stopping him within the game or if they can't, oh, well that's their problem. Otherwise, it's bull****. Besides, he'd probably come right back and keep doing what he was doing.


I didn't say it would be good, did I Hostility-Boy? And you, of all people, shouldn't talk as it was Kurt Thomas who clotheslined Marquis Daniels and caused him to miss how many games?

Anyway, I wonder how concerned Kobe was with "stop him by actually stopping him within the game" when it came to Mike Miller. Nah, that's what elbows are for.....


----------



## Spriggan

Mavericks_Fan, feel free to continue embarrassing yourself to my endless amusement.


----------



## JT

*Re: Kobe Bryant: 81 Points*



Mavericks_Fan said:


> Actually, he's not.


Yeah he is


----------



## Kneejoh

*Re: O-ver-rated*



SeaNet said:


> repped


 We rep people for ignorance now, what is this board coming to. Ignorant little kids getting repped for stupid opinions....pshh....


----------



## SeaNet

Hey, Kobe boot lickers... click on the link below, and maybe you'll learn something. Probably not, though.


----------



## Cap

^ LMAO.



Minstrel said:


> Watch Jordan before he had skilled teammates *Seanet*. He played a lot like Kobe Bryant. He carried the scoring load and passed only when it was necessary or when it would lead to a clear and easy basket for a teammate.
> 
> The championship Bulls teams had a Hall of Famer in Pippen and multiple other skilled players, in addition to Jordan. The current Lakers do not. Therefore, they cannot possibly play the same way, and Kobe cannot play the way Jordan did on those teams.
> 
> What you don't seem to understand is that a pass is not an inherent "good thing." It's like every other tool in basketball: a positive when circumstances allow for it to improve the team's chances of success. It doesn't _always_ improve a team's chances for success. A pass improves a team's chances for success when it exploits the current defensive alignment or it forces the defense to move, allowing the defense to be exploited in the near future.
> 
> When you have multiple skilled players, passing is often a great way to force the defense to move and adjust and create exploitable holes. When you have one great player and a group of marginal players, passes rarely cause the defense to move and adjust. The defense will freely allow open shots to poor shooters. Therefore, passing achieves no gain and, in fact, hurts the team's success chances because it takes the ball out of the hands of their only truly skilled player for valuable seconds of the shot clock.
> 
> For someone so condescending about the basketball knowledge of everyone you disagree with, you betray a very simplistic view of the game that carries no deeper analysis. Your entire view of basketball offense seems to boil down to "Passing is always a positive, and if a player doesn't do it to some arbitrary degree, regardless of circumstances, he's being selfish and hurting his team."
> 
> That's irrational and incorrect.


Bump.


----------



## Spriggan

The hilarious thing is that Simmons' Kobe article isn't even that negative. He spends more of it conveying how amazing 81 points is than anything else. The worst thing Simmons does is call Kobe egocentric for not thanking his teammates after the game. Apparently, Kobe should thank his teammates for them stinking it up in the first half and then allowing Kobe to score 55 points in the second half to dig them out of the hole that they dug themselves into. They should be the ones thanking _him_.

However, Simmons also says this near the end: "And because the Lakers' offense is so one-dimensional, it feels like Kobe _should_ be scoring like that. There's no Plan B."

And Simmons even admits he "definitely" doesn't like Kobe in the article, so he's hardly a staple of objectivity.

This is the best SeaNet could do, apparently. Poor little guy.


----------



## Kneejoh

SeaNet said:


> Hey, Kobe boot lickers... click on the link below, and maybe you'll learn something. Probably not, though.


 Hey Seanet, you seem to think you know a lot about basketball. But the way you come off makes everybody think that you would be more satisfied with Kobe having a line of 25 points, 8 assists, 5 rebounds and his team losing by 20 instead of his 81, 2, 6 and his team winning by 20.

Maybe that's not what you have in mind, but thats how you come off looking to the entire board.


----------



## BBB

SeaNet said:


> Hey, Kobe boot lickers... click on the link below, and maybe you'll learn something. Probably not, though.


The hate is strong in you.


----------



## kflo

as paulo pointed out - jan 16th 1993 - jordan has 49 fga's for 64 points, in a bulls loss. that's the championship bulls, not the 80s bulls.


----------



## SeaNet

Spriggan said:


> The hilarious thing is that Simmons' Kobe article isn't even that negative. He spends more of it conveying how amazing 81 points is than anything else. The worst thing Simmons does is call Kobe egocentric for not thanking his teammates after the game. Apparently, Kobe should thank his teammates for them stinking it up in the first half and then allowing Kobe to score 55 points in the second half to dig them out of the hole that they dug themselves into. They should be the ones thanking _him_.
> 
> However, Simmons also says this near the end: "And because the Lakers' offense is so one-dimensional, it feels like Kobe _should_ be scoring like that. There's no Plan B."
> 
> And Simmons even admits he "definitely" doesn't like Kobe in the article, so he's hardly a staple of objectivity.
> 
> This is the best SeaNet could do, apparently. Poor little guy.


My goodness you are dense. Simmons' points are exactly the ones that I've been making here. Unbelieveable otherworldly talent. Completely irredeemable as a person and as a teammate. That's Kobe. That's what Simmons is saying.


----------



## Kneejoh

SeaNet said:


> My goodness you are dense. Simmons' points are exactly the ones that I've been making here. Unbelieveable otherworldly talent. Completely irredeemable as a person and as a teammate. That's Kobe. That's what Simmons is saying.


 Not exactly, you're trying to make the point that Kobe's 81 points were detrimental to the team. That isn't what Bill Simmons said.


----------



## Spriggan

SeaNet said:


> My goodness you are dense. Simmons' points are exactly the ones that I've been making here. Unbelieveable otherworldly talent. Completely irredeemable as a person and as a teammate. That's Kobe. That's what Simmons is saying.


No, it's what you want Simmons to be saying. Completely irredeemable as a person and teammate? Rofl, what hyperbole. Better go brush up on those reading skills, small child. Bill Simmons' criticisms amount to nothing more than your typical "Kobe shoot muchly. Kobe not pass. Kobe selfish. Kobe big ego" comments.

And like I said, he spends most of the article talking about how amazing 81 points is, and he also admits that Kobe has to score a lot for the Lakers to win, something you've failed to do and actually argue against. So keep cherry-pickin'.


----------



## SeaNet

thug_immortal8 said:


> Hey Seanet, you seem to think you know a lot about basketball. But the way you come off makes everybody think that you would be more satisfied with Kobe having a line of 25 points, 8 assists, 5 rebounds and his team losing by 20 instead of his 81, 2, 6 and his team winning by 20.
> 
> Maybe that's not what you have in mind, but thats how you come off looking to the entire board.


Not the point I've been making at all. Though, understandable that people here would think that that is what I've been saying given the limited and binary understanding that people here are capable of wrt/ basketball.

In case you haven't noticed, though, I really couldn't care less how I come off looking to this board. I'm pretty much where John was wrt/ my sentiments on the discussion here. Which isn't to say that there aren't many posters here who I enjoy interacting w/ for a wide variety of reasons.


----------



## Spriggan

I'd also like to add that on the main ESPN.com page, the caption to Bill Simmons' Kobe article reads:



> You can go ahead and hate Kobe Bryant, but Bill Simmons says you'd be a fool to miss anything Mamba does now.


Ouch.


----------



## JT

SeaNet said:


> In case you haven't noticed, though, I really couldn't care less how I come off looking to this board. I'm pretty much where John was wrt/ my sentiments on the discussion here. Which isn't to say that there aren't many posters here who I enjoy interacting w/ for a wide variety of reasons.


Then leave. Trust me you won't be missed. This place has the best bball analysis on the internet by far. I've been down and around the web and yet I keep coming back here. If you are having problems having your message comprehended, then your message is the problem, not the receiver. As for your cry for pity, it seems that most people don't like interacting with trolls


----------



## SeaNet

Spriggan said:


> I'd also like to add that on the main ESPN.com page, the caption to Bill Simmons' Kobe article reads:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.


You know what makes arguing w/ you frustrating. Your beyond fuzzy if-then conclusions. That, and, well... nevermind.


----------



## Spriggan

SeaNet said:


> You know what makes arguing w/ you frustrating. Your beyond fuzzy if-then conclusions. That, and, well... nevermind.


And.... the fact that I (and others) have been continually burying you and you literally can't reply with anything except "you're wrong and I'm smarter than you, kid"? I'd hate it too.


----------



## GoDWade

The haters are only proving how great Kobe is. He scored the second highest-total in a game in the history of the NBA, his team won, his team won HUGE, he was extremely efficient, especially considering that he is a guard who relies most of his scoring on jumpshots rather than bullying people in the paint. 46 shots....46 shots! Yeah 57% of them went in! 2 assists...his teammates shot 14-40! 

Basketball is supposed about team...blah blah blah...yeah his team WON! Wake up people, the standard you hold Kobe the G.O.D. to is utterly ridiculous. NOBODY, NOBODY can ever live up to your ever-changing, always-hating, impossible standard when 81 points in 57% (26/46), 54% (7/13) from 3 pointline, from the field and 90% (18/20) from the line...guess what he also had 3 steals, while Lamar Odom had more turnovers than he did...and Kobe did the whole thing in 41 minutes! That meant there were still 7 minutes left in the game of which he probably could've scored more! All of these still no enough!? For y'all want a more "balance" game, let me put it this way for you: 7 assists beat 81 points on 57% shooting? 8 rebounds beat 81 points in 41 minutes of which his team came back from an 18 point deficit? "He shot too much, He shot too much, He shot too much"....guess what, most of them went in! Last time I checked the so-called one of the most unselfish player in the league Jason Kidd had a triple-double...BUT HE SHOT 3-15, that's 20%! What a worthless triple-double! He also had more turnovers! Last time I also checked, of all the other players y'all try to say who is "better" than Kobe, none of them accomplish as much as he has, individually or champsionship wise. T-Mac? AI? KG? VC? Sure they are better! But I will take my 3 championships and 81 points (and other countless LESSER games like 62 points...51 points...41 points...45 points...50 points...48 points...etc. They are all THIS season ONLY)

PEACE OUT


----------



## HallOfFamer

^^^Back on the gimmick Kobe wagon again heh? LOL

That gimmick posting never really caught on, so I think you should stop. Its not really funny.


----------



## Kneejoh

HallOfFamer said:


> ^^^Back on the gimmick Kobe wagon again heh? LOL
> 
> That gimmick posting never really caught on, so I think you should stop. Its not really funny.


 I was gonna say the same thing, what happened to:

"Sorry Kobe, Wade is the best"

or something like that....lol


----------



## GoDWade

HallOfFamer said:


> ^^^Back on the gimmick Kobe wagon again heh? LOL
> 
> That gimmick posting never really caught on, so I think you should stop. Its not really funny.


LOL


----------



## Kneejoh

GoDWade said:


> LOL


 I don't get it what exactly is your reason for trying to act like a Kobe fan?


----------



## GoDWade

thug_immortal8 said:


> I was gonna say the same thing, what happened to:
> 
> "Sorry Kobe, Wade is the best"
> 
> or something like that....lol


I seee...first people are criticized for people hating on Kobe, then now I am criticized for recognizing his greatness?

Makes a lot of sense


btw Wade is still the best, because that's a personal opinion


----------



## GoDWade

thug_immortal8 said:


> I don't get it what exactly is your reason for trying to act like a Kobe fan?



because I am a fan, not a homer


----------



## PauloCatarino

sherako said:


> Then leave. Trust me you won't be missed. This place has the best bball analysis on the internet by far. I've been down and around the web and yet I keep coming back here. If you are having problems having your message comprehended, then your message is the problem, not the receiver. As for your cry for pity, it seems that most people don't like interacting with trolls




sherako, you are a fine poster, but please don't say these things about SeaNet. BBNet needs Haters. They stirr up things. They will look at a out-of-this-world game form a player and bash him for declining a post-game interview. They will watch a guy drop 60 and bash him for his 2 Tos. They will witness a 25 rebound-game and focus only in the player not being able to get 10 assists...

BBNet must cherish Quality Haters. They (i mean, we) are a dying breed.

There was Grizzo, who is gone.
Fruity has been mellowing hugely lately.
John is nowhere to be seen.
Minstrel is now a Kobe-lover.
That leaves SeaNet and myself.

And for God's sake, sherako, it's freaking SeaNet! You know, a Sonics and Nets fan. Since the Sonics have lost all manlyhood since X-Man left town, and teh Nets are bolstering freaking half-man/half-a-season as their franchise player, don't you think you should give him some slack, for pete's (or Petey's) sake?


----------



## Minstrel

PauloCatarino said:


> Minstrel is now a Kobe-lover.


This may break your heart, but I've always been a Kobe fan. In every listing of favourite players, I've always listed Bryant among my top-five.

So, if you saw me as a hater before, I remain as much of one today.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Minstrel said:


> This may break your heart, but I've always been a Kobe fan. In every listing of favourite players, I've always listed Bryant among my top-five.
> 
> So, if you saw me as a hater before, I remain as much of one today.


Minstrel, you are The Blasphemous One. You've always compared Kobe to Lazy-eye McGrady and said they were equal.

What do you think now?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

kflo said:


> as paulo pointed out - jan 16th 1993 - jordan has 49 fga's for 64 points, in a bulls loss. that's the championship bulls, not the 80s bulls.


Jordan was selfish. He doesn't care about winning, only about himself. Anyone who chucks up 46 shots could score 100 points, and Kobe only had 80? Ha.


----------



## JNice

PauloCatarino said:


> Minstrel, you are The Blasphemous One. You've always compared Kobe to Lazy-eye McGrady and said they were equal.
> 
> What do you think now?



I think that is the biggest misconception of those who have supported Tmac. I have never considered Kobe out of the top 5 players in the league yet have always been considered a Kobe hater because I thought Tmac and Kobe were on equal levels.

I would rank Kobe ahead of Tmac this year but mainly because of Tmac's injury issues. But lately coming back Tmac has been rather outstanding himself.


----------



## PauloCatarino

JNice said:


> I think that is the biggest misconception of those who have supported Tmac. I have never considered Kobe out of the top 5 players in the league yet have always been considered a Kobe hater because I thought Tmac and Kobe were on equal levels.
> 
> I would rank Kobe ahead of Tmac this year but mainly because of Tmac's injury issues. But lately coming back Tmac has been rather outstanding himself.


BLYME!!!!

How could i forget to mention JNice in my Quality Haters list?

Sorry, my good fellow. It wasn't intentional...


----------



## JNice

PauloCatarino said:


> BLYME!!!!
> 
> How could i forget to mention JNice in my Quality Haters list?
> 
> Sorry, my good fellow. It wasn't intentional...



Better to be a master hater than a master bater.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

JNice said:


> Better to be a master hater than a master bater.


I'm not so sure about that. :wink:


----------



## QBF

I never thought Kobe was THAT good. That was one of the greatest games in the history of basketball. I always assumed that in Kobe's two previous three-quarter explosion games, that he would have been too exhausted to have scored many more points in the 4th quarter. I now believe that he could have 5 or 6 more 70+ point games this season. McGrady, Carter, Wade, James, they all seem so irrelevant now. As a pure scorer, is there any doubt that Kobe is now in Jordan's class, a scoring machine who is doing things offensively that even Jordan didn't do? Even Jordan's 37.1 ppg seems attainable. Whatever you may think of Kobe as a team player/leader, he is skilled and talented beyond belief.


----------



## Minstrel

PauloCatarino said:


> Minstrel, you are The Blasphemous One. You've always compared Kobe to Lazy-eye McGrady and said they were equal.
> 
> What do you think now?


I still think they are roughly equal talents. However, I think Bryant is likely to have the greater career due to his advantage in health. When McGrady is healthy, he plays at the same high level as Bryant, though he has a different style these days.

However, he's not likely to play as many games, which makes him less valuable.


----------



## Dissonance

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I didn't say it would be good, did I Hostility-Boy? And you, of all people, shouldn't talk as it was Kurt Thomas who clotheslined Marquis Daniels and caused him to miss how many games?
> 
> Anyway, I wonder how concerned Kobe was with "stop him by actually stopping him within the game" when it came to Mike Miller. Nah, that's what elbows are for.....


Hostility-Boy? How clever. Just cuz I said doing it is bull**** doesn't mean I'm angry or anything. And the way you said it made like you'd be all for it, if Howard did it.

When did I say anything about being all for Kurt Thomas doing that to Daniels? You act as if I said something about it before or when it happened. Just cuz I'm a Suns fan doesn't mean I would be all for it.


I'm not even a Kobe fan but respected what he did the other night and how he plays the game of bball, minus incidents like the elbow which I did not like at all, thank you very much.


----------



## eaglewu

is there a bt link for this game?


----------



## SheriffKilla

well for the last 7 month this post had exactly 666 replies

Kobe is the devil?????


----------

